# wXw Germany Thread (because they deserve a thread) BEWARE SPOILERS!!



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Leider kenne ich niemanden davon.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

RevolverSnake said:


> Leider kenne ich niemanden davon.


You should pick up some of the 16 Carat Shows that they've had over the past few years. There all available at www.wxw-wrestling.com/index2.php or www.smartmarkvideo.com


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree wXw deserve his own thread. wXw - Dead End XII looks awesome


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

BvW vs Generico is worth the price of the DVD alone...


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

It's about time wXw got it's own thread. I'm ordering the 16 caret shows once my exams end. Heard Tommy End was awesome for all shows. Him and Callihan is weirdly intruging. For some reason Callihan is massively over in Germany, the wXw fans fucking love him.

Ya Big Van Walter vs Generico will be great.:mark: If it's anything like Generico's match with Sekimoto from last years tourny.

What's the backstory to the Moss/Ryan cage match? Haven't been following it much storyline wise.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Fuck I really should go to a wXw show. It's a couple hours away but I'd love to go to a 18+ Underground show, it'll likely be the closest to a Cage Of Death/Tournament Of Death show I can go to.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shame that Moss is shit and Ryan is normally hard to get a great match out of because that Cage match sounds like it could be awesome. Could work though if they just try to kill each other. 

Walter vs Generico could legit be MOTY. Walter's awesome right now as a monster heel and an awesome monster heel who's mobile and can work facing Generico is a dream come true. I can see Generico taking the belt for a short reign too.

Axeman vs Sasaki should be bossy too.*


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

The Corre said:


> Fuck I really should go to a wXw show. It's a couple hours away but I'd love to go to a 18+ Underground show, it'll likely be the closest to a Cage Of Death/Tournament Of Death show I can go to.


wXw might hold a co promote with CZW show in Germany where the hold another TOD like Deathmatch tournament this year so keep an eye out for it.

EDIT

Finlay vs Sitoci for 18/8


also theres definitely a TOD vs Gorefest 3 this year

its happening 4/11/12

http://www.wxw-wrestling.com/index2.php?content=next_events&id=273


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

smitlick said:


> wXw might hold a co promote with CZW show in Germany where the hold another TOD like Deathmatch tournament this year so keep an eye out for it.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...


Sweet, thanks for the info. I'd love to go to that TOD vs Gorefest show this year. Problem is I don't have a car, and I'm kind of hesitant to go to Germany all by myself. I could ask my brother to go with me, but he really hates deathmatch wrestling and he doesn't really watch wrestling anymore either so I doubt he'd want to travel a couple hours just to sightsee or something in Germany lol..


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

What´s a TOD vs Gorefest show?


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Manu_Styles said:


> What´s a TOD vs Gorefest show?


CZW vs wXw In a Deathmatch Tournament. TOD is Tournament of Death and is CZWs Annual Deathmatch tournament and Gorefest is the wXw equivalent.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

To my knowledge it's both CZW's and wXw's annual deathmatch tournaments,but this year it's combined i'm guessing. Could be really good.

edit: someone got there before me. What's wXw's deatmatches like anyway?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They booked Finlay vs Sitoci ahead of Finlay vs Sabre or Finlay vs Walter II? *


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck, I need to get into wXw more. All I watch is 16 Carat here and there... :Bischoff


----------



## sean901 (Apr 27, 2012)

Love those cards !!


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *They booked Finlay vs Sitoci ahead of Finlay vs Sabre or Finlay vs Walter II? *


Sabre might be in NOAH then?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't think NOAH book wrestlers for tours that far in advance. Having a match for an Indy show booked nearly 4 months in advance is pretty unusual actually.*


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *I don't think NOAH book wrestlers for tours that far in advance. Having a match for an Indy show booked nearly 4 months in advance is pretty unusual actually.*


Not overly sure because hes not even listed on the poster. Party Marty is but hes not.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

What wXw show should I get so I can get into wXw


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

16 Carat 2011... All 3 Nights


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

SDS vs Callihan & 2-Face for the tag titles has been added to 18+ Underground


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Some new matches have been added to the cards

*Death End XII* 
Relaxed Rules: Absolute Andy, Bad Bones & DJ Hyde vs. Ivan Markov, MASADA & Mike Schwarz

*18+ Underground*
Axeman, Freddy Stahl & Kim Ray vs. Big van Walter, Michael Isotov & Robert Dreissker

*wXw "Eastern Expedition II"*
Mitteldeutschland Cup - 1st round match
Jay Skillet vs. Karsten Beck

Mitteldeutschland Cup - 1st round match
Chris Colen vs. Freddy Stahl


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*News for Death End:* 

- Jay Skillet & Jonathan Gresham vs. Michael Isotov & Robert Dreissker

- Axeman vs. Yoshihito Sasaki is now for the BJW Strong Heavyweight Title.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Stardust Genius said:


> *News for Death End:*
> 
> - Jay Skillet & Jonathan Gresham vs. Michael Isotov & Robert Dreissker
> 
> - Axeman vs. Yoshihito Sasaki is now for the BJW Strong Heavyweight Title.


Well that settles it then. Axemans losing.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*Last Match for Dead End:* Freddy Stahl vs. Karsten Beck


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw Dead End XII - Results



Tag Team Match
Jay Skillet & Jonathan Gresham def. Michael Isotov & Robert Dreissker

Singles Match
2Face def. Michael Dante

Relaxed Rules Six Man Tag Team Match
Absolute Andy, Bad Bones & DJ Hyde def. Ivan Markov, MASADA & Mike Schwarz

CZW World Heavyweight Title Match
MASADA (c) def. DJ Hyde

Singles Match
Tommy End def. Sami Callihan

Steel Cage Match
Jon Ryan def. Johnny Moss

BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match
Yoshihito Sasaki (c) def. Axeman

wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match
El Generico def. Big Van Walter (c)


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Stardust Genius said:


> Spoiler: wXw Dead End XII - Results
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: wXw Dead End XII - Results



Congrats to Generico. The whole show looks awesome on paper. I'm definitely buying it.

EDIT: The comment from 411mania says that El Generico wrestled UNMASKED, and did a promo where he said he wasn't wrestling with his mask on anymore because he wants to establish an identity outside of ROH. enaldo


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Are you guys sure because theres a picture posted of him at the show with the Mask on.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...3202092831_1658472129_2846256_259804616_n.jpg


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok, bullshit then. Stupid me for believing that comment. :kobe2 Thank God it's false.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Generico still has his mask. 



Spoiler: 18+ Underground Chapter 5 - Results



4 Way Dance
Karsten Beck def. Bad Bones, Jonathan Gresham & Chris Rush 

Singles Match
Jay Skillet d. Sasa Keel 

Six Man Tag Team Match
Big Van Walter, Robert Dreissker & Michael Isotov def. Axeman, Freddy Stahl & Kim Ray 

2/3 Ultraviolent Tables Match
Jon Ryan def. Bernd Föhr

Homerun Derby 
DJ Hyde def. Mike Schwarz 

wXw World Tag Team Championship 
SDS (Tommy End & Michael Dante) def. Sami Callihan & 2-Face 

wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship 
El Generico (c) def. Absolute Andy 
(Karsten Beck stole the wXw Unified World Titel from Generico after the Match.)

No Ropes Barbed Wire Match
MASADA def. Yoshihito Sasaki


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Did you hear anything about Markov Stardust?

Apparently he won't be coming back.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

First of all, apparently Markov wasn't loved backstage due to his behavior (I heard that he didn't care much about the match and wasn't very friendly to the other wrestlers.)
Furthermore, in the match he knocked Bad Bones out who wrote the following after the match on facebook: "I am sorry to each and everyone in the audience tonight, the guys and the office... as you may have noticed, i got knocked out by that unprof. idiot, who thought it is funny to shoot against a called spot to kick me right in the temple so that i even lost the feeling in my legs for a short time..."

I also heard that Markov thought after the match that it wasn't his fault and that he has done everything right. Therefore the wXw office decided to replace him in the match against Ryan.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Ah ok. I'd heard as well that Bones beat him up after he was knocked out and possibly bloodied him?


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, the match was continued and after Bones was back after about five minutes, he and his partners gave Markov some payback.


Karsten Beck with the wXw Unified World Titel.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank goodness Generico is still masked! You had me scared there.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

glad Generico won the title this weekend. Not a huge fan of Walter.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

- Main Event for wXw "Eastern Expedition II" (2/6/12): Axeman & Kim Ray vs. Big van Walter & Robert Dreissker 

- El Generico will be at wXw Broken Rulz XII (14/7/12)

EDIT: wXw Live in Mannheim (8/7/12): Berd Föhr vs. Freddy Stahl vs. Tommy End vs. 2Face


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*Big Match for Broken Rulz* 
wXw World Tag Team Championship
Sumerian Death Squad [C] vs. LDRS of the New School


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw Eastern Expedition II Results



Mitteldeutschland Cup First Round Match: Freddy Stahl def. Chris Colen

Mitteldeutschland Cup First Round Match: Karsten Beck def. Jay Skillet

Mitteldeutschland Cup First Round Match: Emil Sitoci def. Sasa Keel

Mitteldeutschland Cup First Round Match: Absolute Andy def. Mike Schwarz

Tag Team Match: Chemnitz Catch Connection (Full Nelson & Roy Rumble) vs. Frank Gorbitz & TinoX - No Contest

Singles Match: Michael Isotov def. AJ Auinger

Mitteldeutschland Cup Final Four Way Elimination Match: Karsten Beck def. Absolute Andy und Emil Sitoci und Freddy Stahl

Tag Team Match: Axeman & Kim Ray def. Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker



*Broken Rulz*:
wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship
El Generico [C] (Tijuana, MEX) vs. Karsten Beck (Wesel, D)


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Some updates including Davey Richards is coming in August


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw Live in Mannheim - Results



1. Mike Schwarz d. Michael Isotov via Chokeslam

2. Grid Iron (Aaron Insane & Chris Rush) d. Andrew & Lloyd Patterson via Iron Slam an Lloyd

3. Bad Bones d. Jay Skillet via Codebreaker

4. Toby Blunt d. Tommy End, Sasa Keel & Freddy Stahl via Inside Cradle an End

5. Karsten Beck d. Zack Sabre Jr. via Foul und Inside Cradle

6. Axel "Axeman" Tischer d. Michael Dante via Death Valley Bomb

7. Emil Sitoci vs. Big Van Walter - No Contest

8. Emil Sitoci, Zack Sabre Jr. & Jay Skillet d. Big Van Walter, Bad Bones & Michael Isotov via Snapmare Driver von Emil an Isotov


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw Broken Rulz XII - Results



1. Exhibition Match: Robert Schild d. Vincent Schild via German Suplex Hold
2. Hot & Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) d. Big Van Walter & Michael Isotov via Double Enzuigiri an Isotov
3. Jay Skillet d. Absolute Andy via Jackknife Cradle
4. Jon Ryan d. Sasa Keel via Guillotine Choke
5. Axeman d. Robert Dreissker via Death Valley Bomb
6. Kim Ray d. Aaron Insane via Jet Kick
7. Toby Blunt d. Chris Rush, Bad Bones & Emil Sitoci via Swanton Bomb an Rush
8. wXw World Tag Team Championship: Sumerian Death Squad (c) d. LDRS of the New School via Powerbomb von Dante an Scurll
9. wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: El Generico (c) d. Karsten Beck via Brainbuster


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Am I the only person who really misses Thumbtack Jack? Probably, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Finlay is off the Future wXw shows due to WWE commitments...

Also Thumbtack Jack was ok, don't miss him though what are your thoughts on Jimmy Havoc dele?


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

I miss the hell out of TJ. Phenomenal deathmatch worker and a decent wrestler. So sad the way he had to go out. I know it wasnt asked towards me but, Jimmy Havoc can go either way. I like him as a deathmatch guy overall but sometimes his work just doesnt grab me.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

smitlick said:


> Also Thumbtack Jack was ok, don't miss him though what are your thoughts on Jimmy Havoc dele?


From the stuff that I've seen of him, it's always been entertaining. I always have a difficult time watching wXw because of the fans; all their stupid chanting gets old very fast.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Prince Devitt will replace Finlay at the next three wXw-Shows.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

dele said:


> Am I the only person who really misses Thumbtack Jack? Probably, and I'm okay with that.


I miss him, especially his deathmatches. IWA-DS Carnage Cup VII (I think VII) Nick Gage vs Thumbtack Jack = awesome.

Sidenote; I ran into a wXw fan yesterday on MW3, his clan tag was wXw and he said he was a fan of ROH/wXw


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Stardust Genius said:


> Prince Devitt will replace Finlay at the next three wXw-Shows.


_*Oh shit. :mark:*_


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sdpb1bY7b0&feature=share


wXw "Fans Appreciation Weekend 2012 - Night 1 (11/8): Johnny Moss vs. Jon Ryan - "I Quit, You're better than me" Loser leaves wXw Match!

This match is taking place AFTER the official event. Fans are allowed to stay and watch at their own risk. The wXw Europe GmbH is not taking any responsibility for the safety of wrestlers and spectators.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Havent they already booked Moss for shows after that match?


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

AMBITION and GSW belong to the wXw Europe GmbH but they are not related to the wXw product.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

More news for the wXw "Fans Appreciation Weekend" (11 & 12/8):

At night one El Generico will defend the wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship Titel in a singles match. At night two the winner of the match has to defend the titel in a Four Way Dance. The other participants will be:
- The winner of Ryan vs. Moss
- The winner of Davey Richards vs. Axeman
- The winner of a third No. 1 Contendership Match


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

They will book Devitt vs El Generico in any of the shows that Devitt will replace Finlay?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*God I fucking hope they capitalise on having Devitt and pair him with Generico. 

I'll post this in here rather then DVD Thread. Git 3 wXw shows that I'm looking to sell:
Dead End XII
11th Anniversary Show
Fight Club 2011

PM me if interested.*


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *God I fucking hope they capitalise on having Devitt and pair him with Generico. *


It is still possible because the last No. 1 Contendership Match will be Big van Walter vs. Bad Bones.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dream booking scenarios never happen but with who they've confirmed:

Generico vs Richards on Night 1 for the Title and Sabre vs Devitt for the #1 Contendership. Then the next night Generico vs Devitt for the Title and a Richards/Sabre rematch. They've got a Devitt for a 3rd show as well so I'm holding for a LDRS vs Devitt/Partner tag. Sure they could get Haskins over for that tag. Best at least get Devitt vs Sabre of some kind from his 3 bookings. Generico/Sabre/Devitt are all free for the 1st Fan Appreciation show so I'm kinda expecting more than hoping now for a singles match between 2 of them. Any 2 will do.*


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship Titel Match for FAN Night 1:

16 Carat Gold Finals REMATCH
El Generico (C) vs. Tommy End


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:downing

Hopefully this means Devitt vs Sabre then. Bit of a waste of Generico for a double shot though. End and then a random 4 way. *


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

El Generico wins title! (19.05.2012)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So they booked Devitt for 3 shows and paired him up with Dante, Sitoci and Skillet

:downing*


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Sitoci I like but the other 2 I'm iffy. Sure they'll still be good matches.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: FAN Night 1 results



1. Prince Devitt d. Michael Dante via Bloody Sunday (8:42)
2. Emil Sitoci d. Paul Tracey via Snapmare Driver (10:57)
3. Robert Dreissker d. Jimmy Havoc via Vader Bomb (1:53)
4. Four Way Qualifier: Axel "Axeman" Tischer d. Davey Richards via Death Valley Bomb (14:43)
5. Four Way Qualifier: Karsten Beck d. Jon Ryan via Inside Cradle (7:50)
6. RockSkillet (Jay Skillet & Jonathan Gresham) d. LDRS (Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scurll) via Supreme Dream von Gresham an Scurll (19:53)
7. Four Way Qualifier: Big Van Walter d. Bad Bones via Powerbomb (15:31)
8. wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: El Generico (c) d. Tommy End via Owari Deathlock Cutback - 3rd defense (about 20 minutes)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Just watched wXw 18+ u=Underground Chapter 4: Crazy Monkey. This is the first wXw show I've seen. I gotta say I'm impressed.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Spoiler: results



RockSkillit are tag champs and Axeman the new champ


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler:  results Night 2



Michael Schenkenberg def. Maxi Schneider (6:05)

Paul Tracey def. Jon Ryan (11:54)

Singles Match
Bad Bones def. Jimmy Havoc (4:02)

Emil Sitoci def. Prince Devitt (9:38)

Zack Sabre Jr. def. Davey Richards (16:58)

Robert Dreissker def. Marty Scurll (6:53)

wXw World Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match
RockSkillet (Jay Skillet & Jonathan Gresham) def. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End) (c) [2:1] (18:30) 
- Tommy End def. Jonathan Gresham (5:08)
- Jonathan Gresham def. Michael Dante (14:38)
- Jay Skillet def. Tommy End (18:30)

wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Four Way Match
Axel Tischer def. El Generico (c) und Bad Bones und Karsten Beck (16:14)


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw Live in Hamburg results



1. Robert Dreissker d. Mike Schwarz via Vader Bomb
2. Prince Devitt d. Jay Skillet via Bloody Sunday
3. Bad Bones d. Kim Ray via Codebreaker
4. Sumerian Death Squad (Tommy End & Michael Dante) d. Hot & Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) via Powerbomb von Dante an Mack
5. wXw Unified World Championship: Axel Tischer d. Ivan Kiev via Death Valley Bomb - 1st defense
6. Emil Sitoci d. Karsten Beck via Snapmare Driver
7. Big Van Walter d. Zack Sabre Jr. via Big Splash


wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship
Axel "the Axeman" Tischer [c] vs. El Generico at wXw True Colors 2012 (15/09)


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Is there a reason there changing Axemans name?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Probably not but Axel "the Axeman" Tischer is tremendous.*


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Someone uploaded the entire wXw 16 carat tournament on XWT, I might download it soon to give it a watch. I watched the dvd wXw Saturday wrestling 5 last week but I thought it was terrible. I also have Saturday wrestling 6 but I'm not sure if I'm gonna watch that one. Am I the only one who finds the crowd to be very annoying? At first it was funny when they were chanting stuff at the wrestlers (like that Tommy End chant) but it got old and annoying very quick.. :/


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

I enjoy the crowd but Im a huge Football Fan and especially when CZW run in Germany. It just makes CZW look so much better when they actually have fans react to shit.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

smitlick said:


> Is there a reason there changing Axemans name?


Axeman has started to train Jiu Jitsu and MMA. He uses his real name to strengthen his gimmick as a fighter.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Updated the main post.. Irish Airborne vs LDRS hopefully gets announced for the CZW tour


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Supposedly Marty is signed up for that TNA British Boot Camp deal. Hope that wont effect his wXw career.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Unlikely. the TNA bootcamp thing is UK Based.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

Irish Airborne vs LDRS looks like something i need to watch as soon as the DVD is out


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Its not been announced, I'm just hoping it is.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Card for Ambition:

Tournament

Emil Sitoci vs. Eric Schwarz
Rico Bushido vs. Sasa Keel
Danny Garnell vs. Timothy Thatcher
Axel "the Axeman" Tischer vs. Kim Ray


Pro Wrestling Rules

- Big van Walter vs. Maxi Schneider 
- Chris Rush vs. Marty Scurll 
- Karsten Beck & Paul Tracey vs. Mike Schwarz & Toby Blunt



The DVDs of the FAN Weekend are now available too.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

So is the whole shoot style of Ambition legit or just a gimmick to go with the show?


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

It's only a gimmick. You can compare it with BattleArts.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks. Does take my interest out of it.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Its worth seeking out last years Ambition with Sawa


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't have the DVD but almost everyone says that it was a good show.

There are two free match on youtube:

Eric Schwarz vs. Johnny Moss  and Jon Ryan vs. Zack Sabre jr.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: Ambition 3 results



*First Round Matches*
Axel Tischer b. Kim Ray
Eric Schwarz b. Emil Sitoci
Rico Bushido b. Sasa Keel
Timothy Thatcher b. Danny Garnell

Karsten Beck & Paul Tracey b. Mike Schwarz & Toby Blunt
Jay Skillet b. Aaron Insane
*
Semi Final Matches*
Axel Tischer b. Eric Schwarz
Timothy Thatcher b. Rico Bushido

Big Van Walter b.Maxi Schneider
Marty Scurll b. Chris Rush

*AMBITION 3 - Final *
Axel Tischer b. Timothy Thatcher


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: True Colors 2012 results



1. Toby Blunt d. Michael Isotov via Swanton Bomb
2. Paul Tracey d. Timothy Thatcher via Superkick
3. Sasa Keel d. Antunosh Jubiljew via Karelin Hold
4. Marty Scurll d. Jay Skillet via Spinout Butterfly Slam
5. No DQ: Emil Sitoci d. Karsten Beck via Flying Elbow Drop in die Weichteile
6. Matt Cross d. Chris Rush via Shooting Star Press
7. Bad Bones d. Maxi Schneider via B. I. E.
8. Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker d. Hot & Spicy via Hercules Cutter von Dreissker an Junior
9. wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Axel Tischer (c) d. El Generico via Top Rope Death Valley Bomb - 1st defense


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey, does anybody know how Sasa Keel's entrance song is called? It sounds like some georgian song.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Keel has two songs:

DJ Tiesto - Who wants to be alone: Philip D Remix special edit and Mile Kitic - Milioni Kamioni (I think that you mean this song)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Stardust Genius said:


> Keel has two songs:
> 
> DJ Tiesto - Who wants to be alone: Philip D Remix special edit and Mile Kitic - Milioni Kamioni (I think that you mean this song)


Yes, it's the second song. Thank you.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Current matches for 'Fight Club 2012': 

Are$ vs. Karsten Beck

Big van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs. Drake Younger & MASADA

wXw World Tag Team Championship
RockSkillet (C) vs. The Irish Airborne


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

RockSkillet vs Irish Airborne gets my money.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*RockSkillet suck. The fuck is supposed to be so good about them?*


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Updated the main post... Irish Airborne vs BVW & Dreissker would be cool.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe on sunday. For the CZW-Show on saturday Irish Airborne will face the Sumerian Death Squad. The second match is Karsten Beck & Paul Tracey vs. RockSkillet. On of these two fights will be for the Tag Team Titel.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Aw man I was hope Irish Airbours would face LDNS


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

wXw on facebook: "So DJ Hyde has just told us that due to Matt Tremonts CZW contract being terminated the Bulldozer won't be coming to Germany."


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

I saw that and groaned.. Especially when he'll probably still be there


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

DJ really needs to stop wrestling and just focus on booking.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, Matt Tremont will now represent wXw. 
"After yesterdays feedback to DJ Hyde cancelling Matt Tremont off the wXw/CZW joint events we did exactly what you guys asked for: We called Matt Tremont, we booked him a plane ticket and we can confirm the Bulldozer for November 2nd - 4th in Germany. DJ was not pleased at all and said he refused to wrestle him, be it in singles or tag format. That's why we booked this six men tag, falls count anywhere rules, for wXw Fight Club on November 2nd!"

*Six Man Tag Team Match - Falls count anywhere
DJ Hyde, Michael Isotov & Sasa Keel vs. The Bulldozer Matt Tremont, Mike Schwarz & Toby Blunt*


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

At the CZW show (03/11) MASADA will defend the CZW World Heavyweight Titel against Bad Bones.


I really hope that Bones wins the belt. After his promo in 2010 at wXw 'The Vision' it would be very cool if Bones came back to Philly with the CZW Titel. :


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Update

- Fight Club 2012 - 2/11/12: Axel "the Axeman" Tischer & Emil Sitoci vs. Champions of Champions [Absolute Andy & Bad Bones]
- CZW - 3/11/12: Streetfight - Drake Younger vs. Matt Tremont
- wXw 12th Anniversary - 2/11/12: wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship (if Axeman is still the Champ) - Axel "the Axeman" Tischer vs. Eddie Edwards


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd really enjoy Axeman vs Edwards 2. Loved the fist match.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Live, I liked the first one even more than Zack/Togo.



- CZW - 3/11/12: Alex Colon vs. Emil Sitoci vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. 2Face 

- 1st round stips for ToD Europe: Lighttube Mania; Ruhrpott Death Match; Barbed Wire Hell & Pit of Broken Beer Bottles; Fans bring the Weapons


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Dick Togo vs. Zack Sabre jr. - 24.11.2011 



wXw Fight Club 2012 (02/11/12)

SCW Heavyweight Championship
Are$ (C) vs. Karsten Beck

Big van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs. Drake Younger & MASADA

wXw World Tag Team Championship
RockSkillet (C) vs. The Irish Airborne

Falls count anywhere 6 Men Tag Team Match
DJ Hyde & Michael Isotov & Sasa Keel vs. Matt Tremont & Mike Schwarz & Toby Blunt

Axel "the Axeman" Tischer & Emil Sitoci vs. Champions of Champions [Absolute Andy & Bad Bones]

Greg Excellent vs. Paul Tracey

Alex Colon vs. Kim Ray


CZW in Germany (03/11/12)

CZW World Heavyweight Championship
Bad Bones vs. MASADA (C)

wXw World Tag Team Championship?
Sumerian Death Squad vs. The Irish Airborne (C)

wXw World Tag Team Championship?
Karsten Beck & Paul Tracey vs. RockSkillet (C)

Streetfight
Drake Younger vs. Matt Tremont

4 Way Dance
2Face vs. Alex Colon vs. Emil Sitoci vs. Jimmy Havoc

Absolute Andy vs. Greg Excellent

Open Challenge
Robert & Vincent Schild vs. ???


ToD Europe (04/11/12)

Participants
- Matt Tremont
- Jimmy Havoc
- Mike Schwarz
- DJ Hyde
- MASADA
- Greg Excellent
- Jack Jester
- Drake Younger

First Round Stipulations:
- Lighttube Mania 
- Ruhrpott Death Match
- Barbed Wire Hell & Pit of Broken Beer Bottles
- Fans bring the Weapons 

Non Tournament:
Ares vs. Robert Dreissker


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw Fight Club 2012 results



Paul Tracey def. Greg Excellent

2Face def. Lloyd Patterson

Falls count anywhere 6 Men Tag Team Match
DJ Hyde & Michael Isotov & Sasa Keel def. Matt Tremont & Mike Schwarz & Toby Blunt

Axel "the Axeman" Tischer & Emil Sitoci def. Champions of Champions [Absolute Andy & Bad Bones]

Kim Ray def. Alex Colon 

Big van Walter & Robert Dreissker def. 2Face & MASADA

SCW Heavyweight Championship
Karsten Beck def. Are$ (C) 

wXw World Tag Team Championship
RockSkillet (C) def. The Irish Airborne


- tomorow Axeman vs. DJ Hyde for the wXw Titel
- Michael Elgin wil be in a 16 Carat Gold Qualifying Match at the 12th Anniversary Show


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great for Elgin, hope NJPW is next for him (or BJW... Sekimoto vs Elgin )


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yep... Elgin touring with Big Japan would be phenomenal, especially for his in-ring work progression. Yoshihito, Daiskay, Yuji, Shinobu, Ishikawa, Kazuki Hash... A ton of great opponents/partners to work with.

Elgin is becoming one of the true BOSSES of Indy wrestling, like Sami and Generico are. I mean, he's EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: CZW 03/11/2012



Alex Colon d. Jimmy Havoc, 2Face & Emil Sitoci 

Absolute Andy d. Greg Excellent 

Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker d. Robert Schild & Vincent Schild 

wXw World Tag Team Championship: RockSkillet (c) d. Karsten Beck & Paul Tracey 

Streetfight: Matt Tremont d. Drake Younger

Are$ d. Michael Isotov 

Sumerian Death Squad d. OI4K 

CZW World Heavyweight Championship: MASADA (c) d. Bad Bones 

wXw Unified World Championship: Axel Tischer (c) d. DJ Hyde


- MASADA is the first participant in the 16 Carat Gold 2013.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler:  ToD Europe results



TOD R1, Lighttube Hell: Drake Younger d. Jimmy Havoc 

TOD R1, Ruhrpott Death Match: Matt Tremont d. Mike Schwarz 

TOD R1, TLC: DJ Hyde d. Toby Blunt

TOD R1, Fans bring the Weapons: MASADA d. Greg Excellent 

Jay Skillet d. Karsten Beck 

OI4K d. Chris Rush & Aaron Insane 

Robert Dreissker d. Are$ 

16 Carat Gold 2013 Qualifier: Jonathan Gresham d. Alex Colon 

TOD Finals Elimination Match: MASADA d. DJ Hyde, Drake Younger & Matt Tremont with a DVD on Hyde through the ring.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Thoughts...


Spoiler: TOD



Damn! MASADA wins everything, lol. But he's really good, I'm happy for him.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2013 (01/03 - 03/03/2013)*


Participants:
1. MASADA (Waco, TX, USA)
2. Jonathan Gresham (Atlanta, GA, USA)
3. Winner Road to 16 Carat Gold League (19/01 - 03/02/2013)
4. Winner of Michael Elgin vs. Bad Bones (wXw 12th Anniversary 08/12/2012)


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Current card for the 12th Anniversary:

wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship
Axel "the Axeman" Tischer (Dresden, D) vs. Eddie Edwards (Boston, USA)

16 Carat Gold 2013 Qualification Bout
Bad Bones (Bitburg, D) vs. Michael Elgin (Toronto, CAN)

No DQ Match
Jimmy Havoc (Dartford, UK) vs. Johnny Moss (Egremont, UK)

Jay Skillet Trial Series - Final - 16 Carat Gold 2013 Qualification Bout
Jay Skillet (Solingen, D) vs. Tommy End (Amsterdam, NL)

Tag Team Attraction
Big van Walter & Robert Dreissker (Wien, A) vs. LDRS of the New School (UK)


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Update 12th Anniversary: 

GridIron (Chris Rush/Nauheim & Aaron Insane/Rüsselsheim) vs. Keel Holding (Sasa Keel/Split, CRO & Michael Isotov/Herne, D)
Michael Dante (Amsterdam, NL) vs. Mike Schwarz (Oberhausen, D)


Update 16 Carat Gold 2013:

5. Karsten Beck (Wesel, D)
6. Super Crazy (Tulacingo, MEX)


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

wXw CHRISTMAS SALE 2012 (December 1st - December 31st):


3 dvds - 35 €
10 dvds - 100 €
dvd & t-shirt - 25 - 34 € depending on the shirt


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Does that include non wXw DVDs as well?


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

According to the wXw website it includes all DVDs except the new stuff (Inside the Triangle & CZW/wXw weekend).


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

cool I have some of there BJW I've wanted to get for a little bit so might get them then...


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw 12th Anniversary results and more updates



1. Michael Dante d. Mike Schwarz via Gore

2. Paul Tracey d. Absolute Andy via Superkick

3. Sasa Keel d. Robert Schild via Vijak 

4. No DQ: Johnny Moss d. Jimmy Havoc via KO 

5. 16 Carat Gold Qualifying Match, Jay Skillet Trial Series Finals: Tommy End d. Jay Skillet via Spinning Heel Kick

6. 16 Carat Gold Qualifying Match: Bad Bones d. Michael Elgin via Shadow Driver

7. Hot & Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) d. Kim Ray & Johnny Rancid via Double Enzuigiri an Rancid

8. Baron von Hagens Career on the line: Prince Devitt (Hagens Mystery Opponent) d. Karsten Beck via Bloody Sunday

9. AUTsiders (Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker) d. LDRS (Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scurll) via Großglockner an Sabre

10. wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Axel Tischer (c) d. Eddie Edwards via Death Valley Bomb 

- Bad Bones and Tommy End will be in the 16 Carat Gold Tournament

- Axeman challenged Big Van Walter for a match at Night 2 of the 16 Carat. After a slap of Walter they brawled through the ring and had to split by the wXw crew



*AMBITION 4 (18/01/2013)*

- Ambition Superfight: Rico Bushido vs. Axel "the Axeman" Tischer

*
wXw Back 2 the Roots XII [19/01/2013)*

- wXw World Tag Team Championship: RockSkillet (C) (Atlanta, USA & Solingen, D) vs. Young Bucks (Rancho Cucamonga, CA, USA)

- Due to his loss against Prince Devitt, Karsten Beck has to sing "Barbie Girl" by Aqua while wearing a blond wig and a pink mini-skirt


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*


Spoiler: results







- Due to his loss against Prince Devitt, Karsten Beck has to sing "Barbie Girl" of Aqua while wearing a blond wig and a pink mini-skirt

Click to expand...

sold.

wXw's really lost my interest this year since 16 Carat. Pissed me off there that they never did anything with Generico and Marvin on 3 straight show together and put Finlay with Sami and Moss rather than something fresh and/or potentially great like vs Sabre or Generico. Then they've had Devitt over for loads of dates this year and never booked him against anyone interesting. Plus the big pushes to RockSkillet and Axeman who I really don't care for at all.


*


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Yuji Okabayashi is the next participant in the 16 Carat Gold 2013.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2013
1. MASADA (Waco, TX, USA)
2. Jonathan Gresham (Atlanta, GA, USA)
3. Sieger der Road to 16 Carat Gold League (19.1. bis 3.2.)
4. Bad Bones (Bitburg, D)
5. Karsten Beck (Wesel, D)
6. Super Crazy (Tulacingo, MEX)
7. Tommy End (Amsterdam, NL)
8. Yuji Okabayashi (Nankoku, JAP)
9-16. ???


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

:mark:
wXw Back 2 the Roots XII
*wXw 16 Carat Gold Qualification Bout:* Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre jr.


Unfortunatly, I can't be at that show. :frustrate


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That probably means Zack wont be at 16 Carat then :/

Hopefully the crowd is great for it because that's the only thing that has held their 2 matches this year back.*


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Chuck Taylor is number 10 in the 16 Carat. On the first day, there will be also a press conference with Axeman & Walter and the presentation of the new wXw World Tag Team belts.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

#11 for 16 Carat is Shinobu.

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2013
1. MASADA (Waco, TX, USA)
2. Jonathan Gresham (Atlanta, GA, USA)
3. Sieger der Road to 16 Carat Gold League (19.1. bis 3.2.)
4. Bad Bones (Bitburg, D)
5. Karsten Beck (Wesel, D)
6. Super Crazy (Tulacingo, MEX)
7. Tommy End (Amsterdam, NL)
8. Yuji Okabayashi (Nankoku, JAP)
9. Marty Scurll oder Zack Sabre jr. (19/01/13)
10. Chuck Taylor (Murray, KY, USA)
11. Shinobu (Tokyo, JAP)
12.-16. ???


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Shinobu is awesome.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shinobu? Cool.

They normally leave a biggy for the end but I feel like the lineup needs a few real big names to get me excited for it. Cole coming back over would be great or Generico or a NOAH name. *


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Only problem with this tournament so far for me is Beck. God damn I hate him. Other than that I like the names so far and 12-16 leave a lot of chance for a bigger name or two. There are a lot of guys out there and WXW tends to do a damn good job with 16 Carat.Right now Yuji is leading the awesomeness category but maybe they can get someone else to match it. Throw in Sasaki, El Generico, or some import that's awesome. I don't know, they'll find someone.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Beck's fucking awesome. One of the highlights of last years Carat.

ONE AND A TWO AND A THREE MACARENA. HEY MACARENAAAAAAA *


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Hehe. I must be missing something cause past 5 minutes of Beck in the ring and I wonder what I'm doing. I'll give the man another chance though.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hopefully they book MASADA/Shinobu at some point.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He's pretty terrible in the ring but he's fun in short matches where his character is turned up to the max.*


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Yeah I don't mind him like I don't mind a guy like Jinder Mahal. In little bursts what's the harm,I'm not expecting anything and maybe I'll laugh(It's those damn pants for Mahal). But do I want to see an actual match with them in it? Nay. Didn't mind him in the 4-on-4 elimination tag. Ifthey knock him out in the first round in a rather short match, then no harm no foul I guess but if they give him a competitive somewhat lengthy match or waste him on a solid guy then that would be a damn shame. No qualms with the guy being murdered in the ring I guess.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Big Update:


*AMBITION 4 (18/01):*
- 8 Man Ambition Tournament:
Eric Schwarz (Wiesbaden, D) 
Heddi Karaoui (Aix-En-Provence, FRA) 
Kim Ray (Dortmund, D)
Paul Tracey (Dublin, IRL)
Robert Schild (Heilbad Heiligenstadt, D) 
Sasa Keel (Split, CRO)
Timothy Thatcher (California, USA) 
Zack Sabre jr. (Isle of Sheppey, UK)

- AMBITION 4-Superfight: Axel "the Axeman" Tischer (Dresden, D) vs. "Mr. 420" Rico Bushido (Haarlem, NL)

- 2-3 wrestling matches

*
wXw Back 2 the Roots XII (19/01): *

wXw World Tag Team Championship: RockSkillet (C) (Atlanta, USA & Solingen, D) vs. Young Bucks (Rancho Cucamonga, CA, USA)
wXw 16 Carat Gold Qualification Bout: Marty Scurll (Cambridge, UK) vs. Zack Sabre jr. (Isle of Sheppey, UK)

Karsten Beck live performance of "Barbie Girl" 

Axel Dieter jr. (Hamburg, D) vs.Timothy Thatcher (California, USA)
Axel "the Axeman" Tischer (Dresden, D) & Mark Haskins (Oxford, UK) & Mike Schwarz (Oberhausen, D) vs. Big van Walter (Wien, A) & Karsten Beck (Wesel, D) & "The Lord of the Manor" Paul Tracey (The Manor, IRL)
Bad Bones (Bitburg, D) vs. Emil Sitoci (Ede, NL)

Road to 16 Carat League Block A: Michael Isotov vs. Chris Rush
Road to 16 Carat League Block A: Da Mack vs. Kim Ray
Road to 16 Carat League Block B: Robert Dreissker vs. Sasa Keel
Road to 16 Carat League Block B: Sebastian Sage vs. Toby Blunt


*wXw Live in Fulda (02/02):*

Axel "the Axeman" Tischer & Emil Sitoci vs. Big van Walter & Karsten Beck

Road to 16 Carat League Block A: Da Mack vs. Chris Rush
Road to 16 Carat League Block A: Michael Isotov vs. Kim Ray
Road to 16 Carat League Block B: Toby Blunt vs. Sasa Keel
Road to 16 Carat League Block B: Sebastian Sage vs. Robert Dreissker


*wXw Live in Mannheim (03/02):*

Axel "the Axeman" Tischer & RockSkillet vs. Big van Walter & Sumerian Death Squad

Road to 16 Carat League Block A: Da Mack vs. Michael Isotov 
Road to 16 Carat League Block A: Chris Rush vs. Kim Ray
Road to 16 Carat League Block B: Sebastian Sage vs. Sasa Keel
Road to 16 Carat League Block B: Toby Blunt vs. Robert Dreissker
Road to 16 Carat League Final: Winner Block A vs. Winner Block B


*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2013 (01/03-03/03):*

- Tournament:
1. MASADA (Waco, TX, USA)
2. Jonathan Gresham (Atlanta, GA, USA)
3. Sieger der Road to 16 Carat Gold League (19.1. bis 3.2.)
4. Bad Bones (Bitburg, D)
5. Karsten Beck (Wesel, D)
6. Super Crazy (Tulacingo, MEX)
7. Tommy End (Amsterdam, NL)
8. Yuji Okabayashi (Nankoku, JAP)
9. Marty Scurll oder Zack Sabre jr. (Qualification Bout am 19.1.)
10. Chuck Taylor (Murray, KY, USA)
11. Shinobu (Miyagi, JAP)
12. Ricky Marvin (Veracruz, MEX)
13. Johnny Moss (Egremont, UK)
14.-16. ???

- wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Axel "the Axeman" Tischer (Dresden, D) vs. Big van Walter (Wien, A)


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Eddie Kingston confirmed for the 16 Carat Gold 2013.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Eddie vs Walter could be fun


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Is there any chance of BVW being in the tournament? Everything about that would be awesome. Eddie Kingston is a nice addition. Looks like there are only 2 names left. Could be an even more interesting tournament depending on them.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

I was more meaning Eddie would be eliminated and get a match with BVW...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*I really really really want Kingston against Okabayashi. So going by wXw last year I wont get it. Kingston/Sabre could be really bossy too. *_


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

:frustrate Due to an injury Marty Scurll cannot wrestle against Zack at Back 2 the Roots. He will be replaced by Mark Haskins.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: AMBITION 4 results



1. R1: Zack Sabre Jr. d. Paul Tracey via Guillotine Choke
2. R1: Eric Schwarz d. Kim Ray via TKO (Superman Punch)
3. R1: Heddi Karaoui d. Timothy Thatcher via Armbar
4. R1: Sasa Keel d. Robert Schild via TKO (Vijak)
5. Jonathan Gresham d. Toby Blunt via German Suplex Hold
6. Sebastian Sage d. Jay Skillet via Torture Rack Neckbreaker
7. R2: Heddi Karaoui d. Eric Schwarz via Armbar
8. R2: Zack Sabre Jr. d. Sasa Keel via KO (Right High Kick)
9. Mark Haskins d. Michael Isotov via Wonderwhirl
10. Superfight: Rico Bushido d. Axel Tischer via TKO (Rear Naked Choke Cutback Slam)
11. Finale: Zack Sabre Jr. d. Heddie Karaoui via Armbar


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw Back 2 the Roots results



1. Road to 16 Carat: Sebastian Sage (2) d. Toby Blunt (0) via Torture Rack Neckbreaker
2. Road to 16 Carat: Chris Rush (2) d. Michael Isotov (0) via DQ (Aaron Insane attackierte Rush)
3. Road to 16 Carat: Robert Dreissker (2) d. Sasa Keel (0) via Vader Splash
4. Axel Dieter Jr. d. Timothy Thatcher via Chickenwing Cutback Cradle
5. Big Van Walter, Karsten Beck & Paul Tracey d. Axel Tischer, Rico Bushido & Mike Schwarz via Single Leg Boston Crab von Walter an Schwarz
6. Road to 16 Carat: Kim Ray (2) d. Da Mack (0) via Dragonlock
7. Emil Sitoci d. Bad Bones via DQ (Attacke auf den Referee)
8. 16 Carat Qualifier: Zack Sabre Jr. d. Mark Haskins via Dragon Suplex Hold
9. wXw World Tag Team Championship: RockSkillet (c) d. The Young Bucks via Single Leg Boston Crab von Gresham an Matt



*Update 16 Carat:*

#15: Paul Tracey
#16: Ricochet


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

New tag belts:


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

If someone is interested in buying an 1:1-replica of the original wXw belt...


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Three round 1 matches for 16 carat:

- Karsten Beck vs. Paul Tracey
- MASADA vs. Super Crazy
- Bad Bones vs. Shinobu


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*I was excited for Crazy and Shinobu. Not so much now. Guess there's always 2 more nights.*_


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

YES :mark: Round 1:http://wxw-wrestling.com/media/Carat8.jpg?rand=837278666

Only 28 days left... Want to see that match - NOW!


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricochet vs Tommy End. SO MUCH LOVE.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Already more interested in this year's 16 Carat over last year's. Ricochet against End and BVW going up against Axeman(he'll always be Axeman) on Night 2 gives some enjoyable stuff. BVW will hopefully have a Night 3 match and then these events will have to be in my collection.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*wXw Live in Fulda*



Spoiler: results



1. Road to 16 Carat: Chris Rush vs. Da Mack - No Contest (3:37)
2. Road to 16 Carat: Kim Ray d. Michael Isotov via Jet Kick (8:56)
3. Road to 16 Carat: Sasa Keel d. Toby Blunt via Vijak (6:24)
4. Axel Tischer & Emil Sitoci d. Big Van Walter & Karsten Beck via Ligerbomb von Axel an Beck (21:21)
5. Sumerian Death Squad d. Blaze & Miguel Ramirez via Powerslam von Dante an Miguel (6:58)
6. Road to 16 Carat: Robert Dreissker d. Sebastian Sage via Vader Bomb (3:03)
7. wXw World Tag Team Championship: RockSkillet [Jay Skillet & Jonathan Gresham] (c) d. Champions of Champions [Absolute Andy & Bad Bones] via Shooting Star Press von Gresham an Andy (19:47)



*wXw Live in Mannheim*



Spoiler: results



0. Kim Ray d. Chris Rush via forfeit 
1. Road to 16 Carat League: Robert Dreissker d. Toby Blunt via Vader Bomb 
2. Road to 16 Carat League: Sasa Keel d. Sebastian Sage via Vijak 
3. Aaron Insane d. Blaze via roll up
4. Road to 16 Carat League: Michael Isotov d. Da Mack via submission (Lustbrecher) 
5. Emil Sitoci & Farmer Joe d. Champions of Champions [Absolute Andy & Bad Bones] via Double Leg Nelson von Sitoci an Andy 
6. SCW Heavyweight Championship: Karsten Beck (C) d. Miguel Ramirez via Piledriver
7. Road to 16 Carat League - Finale: Robert Dreissker d. Kim Ray via Vader Bomb 
8. Axel "Axeman" Tischer & RockSkillet [Jay Skillet & Jonathan Gresham] d. Big van Walter & Sumerian Death Squad [Michael Dante & Tommy End] via Death Valley Bomb von Tischer an Dante.

Robert Dreissker is the last participant of the 16 Carat Tournament.
Kim Ray will be in the Alternate 4 Way at Night 1.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank god Dreissker went through


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Next match is Jonathan Gresham vs Ricky Marvin. Therefore, we have Dreissker, Okabayashi, Zack, Taylor, Moss and Kingston for the last three matches. I really wonder if they do Chuck vs. Zack and two big man matches or two style clashes instead.

Full match - wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Big van Walter (c) vs. Axeman (wXw Broken Rulz XI 13/08/2011)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Put Taylor and Moss together and do a double elimination both losers get deported match please. They're so wasting a good Okabayashi or Kingston match on that worthless piece of shit. 

Can someone please explain to me what's so good about Gresham besides a strong work ethic? Starting to actually get pissed off with wXw wasting all the great talent they bring over on local crap.*


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe because he can wrestle a very good spot match and is also a great technical wrestler. I dont't know but we like him the same way we like it to hate Moss.

I don't know who it was but I think one of the owners of wXw said in an interview, that they won't do dream matches anymore just because they are dream matches. Instead they try to have a consistent card. I think they are doing it right. Of course, I also like dream matches but I like it even more when one of "my" regular wXw wrestlers gets the chance to wrestle an international top star.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*There needs to be a mix though, especially for a weekend like 16 Carat. I'm not saying there needs to be international matches at every spot on the upper card but when you have Devitt over for however many dates they had him over for last year and they pair him with guys like Jay Skillet and Michael Dante to have *** matches it'd a bit of a waste of flying them in. *


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

I think they had the chance to book Devitt at short notice and didn't want to change the cards. But I agree with you, especially the match against Dante was needless.

I'm sure you will have such a mix at 16 Carat, e.g. I don't think that you will see MASADA and Super Crazy wrestle each other again. But I think you should only do dream matches, if you don't have another relevant match instead. For example, I think last year Finlay vs. Daisuke would have been very cool but for wXw the 8 man tag was the better choice. Also the consistency (different styles of matches, heel-face dynamic) of the tournament is more important and of course, I think that our European wrestlers are as good as the others. Ricochet vs. Tommy End dont't has to be worse than Ricochet vs. Marvin or Super Crazy.



*Here *you can bid for one of the old original wXw tag belts.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I get your point but in no universe does Tommy End have a better match with Ricochet than Ricky Marvin. Stuff like not doing Generico vs Marvin last year when there's no other chance of getting that match anywhere else made me so sad. I'm not bothered about them doing something Okabayashi vs Shinobu because that can happen whenever but shame on the people who had Generico and Marvin on 3 straight shows together without even pairing them up.*


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

To be honest last year I had Marvin vs. Generico also on my list. The difference between you and me is that I see multiple shows a year live and know some of the wrestlers in person. When I see Generico vs. Beck with all the emotions live I'm not upset anymore that they don't do Generico/Marvin, but of course I can understand your point of view. If I watch a PWG show on DVD I also want to see only the best matches possible.


*To add some news:*

16 Carat Alternate 4-Way: Jay Skillet vs. Michael Dante vs. Kim Ray vs. Da Mack/ Michael Isotov/ Sasa Keel/ Toby Blunt/ Sebastian Sage
You can vote for one of the last five on facebook.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Too soon, dammit! Poor Chucky.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*16 Carat 2013 Round 1:*

- Karsten Beck vs. Paul Tracey
- MASADA vs. Super Crazy
- Bad Bones vs. Shinobu
- Ricochet vs. Tommy End
- Jonathan Gresham vs Ricky Marvin
- Chuck Taylor vs Eddie Kingston
- Robert Dreissker vs. Yuji Okabayashi 
- Johnny Moss vs. Zack Sabre jr.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well I can only hope the top guys either all win or lose and face each other on Night 2 and 3. I don't see Ricochet, Crazy, Shinobu and Marvin winning though on Night 1.*


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with Ricochet and Shinobu. It's likely that MASADA wins but I see a small chance for Crazy. In case of Marvin vs. Gresham I think there is no favorite. Maybe Gresham has to defend the Tag Titels the next day and they do RockSkillet vs. Marvin/Crazy on sunday. Beck vs. Tracey and Zack vs. Moss are open for me, too. Taylor and Dreissker I see loosing in the first round.

For me, it's also very interesting which match will be the Main Event on friday. I think Zack/Moss, MASADA/Crazy and maybe End/Ricochet have the best opportunities.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: 16 Carat Night 1 results



1. Alternate Four Way: Michael Dante d. Sebastian Sage, Jay Skillet & Kim Ray via Gore an Sage
2. R1: Shinobu d. Bad Bones via Small Package Hold
3. R1: Karsten Beck d. Paul Tracey via Countout
4. R1: Robert Dreissker d. Yuji Okabayashi via Vader Splash
5. R1: Tommy End d. Ricochet via Owari Death Clutch
6. R1: Eddie Kingston d. Chuck Taylor via Sliding D
7. R1, Hardcore Match: Super Crazy d. MASADA via Prawn Hold
8. R1: Jonathan Gresham d. Ricky Marvin via 450° Splash
9. R1: Zack Sabre Jr. d. Johnny Moss via Brookside Closing Hold


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Show quality?



Spoiler: results



Neat that Dreissker went over as long as Okabayashi still gets some big matches on Night 2 and 3. Surely Zack has to win from here.


*_


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: 16 Carat Night 2 results



1. R2: Shinobu d. Eddie Kingston via S.E.X.
2. Paul Tracey, Toby Blunt & Sebastian Sage d. Keel Holding (Sasa Keel, Michael Isotov & Aaron Insane) via Swanton Bomb von Blunt an Insane
3. Ricky Marvin d. Jay Skillet via Mexican Piledriver
4. R2: Zack Sabre Jr. d. Robert Dreissker via Penalty Kick
5. R2: Karsten Beck d. Super Crazy via Pinfall
6. Elimination: Bad Bones d. Yuji Okabayashi, MASADA & Michael Dante
- Michael Dante d. MASADA via Horizontal Cradle
- Yuji Okabayashi d. Michael Dante via Spear
- Bad Bones d. Yuji Okabayashi via Shadow Driver
7. R2: Tommy End d. Jonathan Gresham via Owari Death Footstomp
8. Ricochet & Chuck Taylor d. Hot & Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) via 630° Splash von Ricochet an Dieter
9. wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Axel Tischer (c) d. Big Van Walter via Rear Naked Choke


Thoughts to all three days on monday when I'm back home.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: 16 Carat Night 3 results



1. Semi Final: Zack Sabre Jr. d. Karsten Beck via Armbar
2. Jason Hendrix Return Match: Jason Hendrix d. Aaron Insane via Buzzsaw Kick
3. Semi Final: Tommy End d. Shinobu via Owari Death Clutch
4. Hot & Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) d. Kim Ray & Eddie Kingston via Double Enzuigiri an Kingston
5. Axel Tischer, Paul Tracey & Toby Blunt d. Michael Dante & Keel Holding (Sasa Keel & Michael Isotov) via Swanton Bomb von Blunt an Isotov
6. MASADA d. Robert Schild via Brainbuster
7. Yuji Okabayashi d. Bad Bones via Powerbomb
8. wXw World Tag Team Championship: AUT-siders (Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker) d. RockSkillet (Jay Skillet & Jonathan Gresham) (c) via Fire Thunder Driver von Walter an Gresham - NEW CHAMPIONS!
9. Mexitosos (Ricky Marvin & Super Crazy) d. Ricochet & Chuck Taylor via Doomsday Device Counter Spanish Fly
10. Finals: Tommy End d. Zack Sabre Jr. via Owari Death Clutch to win 16 Carat Gold 2013


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*


Spoiler: thoughts



Yeah I just don't care about that. I'm sure there's plenty of good matches but nothing that makes me want to spend money on buying the shows like the last few years. Ricochet tag on N3 looks awesome but you just know that Chuck Taylor is gonna suck the life out of a great match with his shtick when he's in. Such a waste of Kingston on N3. Fucking Hot & Spicy & Kim Ray? Wish they'd done something more original with Okabayashi then pairing him with Bad Bones again. Seen them work together so many times before, try something fresh with all the guys you have over.


*


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Live ratings - MOTYC

Good shows overall on the same high level as the other 16 Carats. Some notes:

- Ricochet was the MVP of the weekend and got deserved "best junior in the world" chants. 
- "Mr. Lazy" Eddie Kingston on the other hand I don't need back. 
- Super Crazy is indeed very crazy and the moonsault from the balcony was just stupid.
- Hot & Spicy with their break out match on saturday.
- The finish in the Unified Titel Match hurt live a lot.
- Bones can wrestle a good match with one eye.
- Unfortunatly more botches than in the other years. 
- Nikkan Lee will have backache, because Super Crazy jumped unintentionally on her.












Spoiler: Winner


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*wXw 'Live in Chemnitz' (13/04)*

- wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Axel "the Axeman" Tischer vs. Absolute Andy
- Big van Walter vs. Emil Sitoci


*wXw 'Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale' (27/04)*

- Kevin Steen
- Johnny Gargano (Cleveland, USA) & Prince Devitt (Bray, IRL) vs. LDRS of the New School (UK)


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*Update*

- wXw 'Live in Chemnitz' (13/04):Keel Holding (Sasa Keel & Michael Isotov) vs. The Wanderers (Jay Skillet & Jason Hendrix)
- wXw 'Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale' (27/04): Paul Tracy vs. Karsten Beck (Rules of the Manor Match)


*03/10.-05/10: Big Japan Wrestling, Combat Zone Wrestling, Westside Xtreme Wrestling - WORLD TRIANGLE LEAGUE* (06/10: Underground Show)


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Really nice to see (winner) win. I haven't seen a whole lot of his work, but what I have seen has impressed me. He's a really good worker and deserves it. Haven't really watched much wXw stuff that hasn't involved Thumbtack Jack, but I may have to check this tournament out.


Gargano & Devitt vs LDRS sounds like it could be really amazing.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw results



*wXw Live in Chemnitz*

1. Johnny Rancid d. Michael Schenkenberg via Jackknife Cradle
2. Ilja Dragunov (/w Svetlana Kalashnikowa) d. Da Mack via Pinfall after a shot with his flag.
3. Keel Holding (Keel & Isotov) d. Wanderers (Skillet & Hendrix) via Anabolic Bomb von Isotov an Hendrix.
4. Big Van Walter d. Emil Sitoci via submission (Canadian Backbreaker).
5. Aaron Insane d. Cash Money Erkan via Rough Rider.
6. Ivan Kiev d. Axel Dieter Jr. via Folding Press.
7. Karsten Beck & Kim Ray d. Gebrüder Schild (Robert & Vincent) via Piledriver von Beck an Vincent. 
8. wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Axel "Axeman" Tischer (C) d. Absolute Andy via Exploder Suplex through the ring. 


*wXw Live in Dreseden*

1. Mitteldeutschland Cup - Round 1: Jay Skillet d. Michael Schenkenberg via Sliding Jay.
2. Mitteldeutschland Cup - Round 1: Ilja Dragunov (/w Svetlana Kalaschnikowa) d. Jason Hendrix via Pinfall after a shot with his flag.
3. Mitteldeutschland Cup - Round 1: Michael Isotov d. Zero Samurai via Lustbrecher.
4. Mitteldeutschland Cup - Round 1: Emil Sitoci d. Cash Money Erkan via Snapmare Driver.
5. Hot&Spicy d. Big Van Walter & Kim Ray via Double Enzuigiri an Kim.
6. Ivan Kiev d. Johnny Rancid via Fisherman's Buster.
7. Mitteldeutschland Cup Finale - 4 Way Elimination Match: Ilja Dragunov (/w Svetlana Kalaschnikowa) d. Emil Sitoci, Michael Isotov & Jay Skillet via Pinfall: Isotov d. Skillet via Anabolic Bomb, Sitoci d. Isotov via Snapmare Driver, Dragunov d. Sitoci after a shot with his flag.
8a. wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Karsten Beck d. Axel "Axeman" Tischer (C) via Pinfall after a belt shot.
8b. wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship (restart): Axel "Axeman" Tischer (C) d. Karsten Beck via Death Valley Driver.


*wXw Live in Hamburg 2013 (20/04/2013)*

wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship - 2 out of 3 Falls Match:
Axel "Axeman" Tischer (Dresden, D) vs. Ivan Kiev (Kiev, UKR)

Bad Bones (Bitburg, D) vs. Emil Sitoci (Ede, NL)

Marty Scurll (Oxford, UK) vs. Tommy End (Amsterdam, NL)

AUT-siders (Wien, A) & Karsten Beck (Wesel, D) vs. Hot & Spicy & Michael Schenkenberg (Hamburg, D)

*
wXw HLVS Finale (27/04/2013)*

Johnny Gargano (Cleveland, USA) & Prince Devitt (Bray, IRL) vs. LDRS of the New School (UK)

wXw World Tag Team Championship
AUT-siders (Wien, A) vs. Winners [Gargano/Devitt vs. LDRS]

Rules of the Manor
Karsten Beck (Wesel, D) vs. Paul Tracey (The Manor, IRL)

Bad Bones (Bitburg, D) vs. Kevin Steen (Montreal, CA)

Chris Brookes (Tipton, UK) vs. Jay Skillet (Solingen, D)

*
CZW presents: 18+ Underground Chapter 6 (02/06/2013)*

Triangle of Ultraviolence Lighttubes & Kenzans Death Match: DRAKE YOUNGER vs. MASESHI TAKEDA


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Scurll vs End? Im sold.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler:  wXw results 20 & 27/04



*wXw Live in Hamburg 2013* (Attendance: 575 - wXw record)

1. Bad Bones d. Cash Money Erkan via Side Kick
2. Keel Holding (Keel & Isotov) d. Wanderers (Skillet & Hendrix) via Schlag mit der Ringglocke und Vijak von Keel an Skillet
3. Toby Blunt d. Robert Schild via Swanton Bomb
4. Tommy End d. Marty Scurll via Owari Death Double Stomp
5. Zack Sabre Jr. d. Kim Ray
6. Six Men Tagteam Match
Hot&Spicy (Da Mack & Axel Dieter Jr.) und Michael Schenkenberg d. die AUTSiders (Big van Walter & Robert Dreissker) und Karsten Beck *
7. wXw Unified World Championship 2/3 Falls
Axel Tischer (c) d. Ivan Kiev 2-1 
1-0 Death Valley Bomb
1-1 Superplex
2-1 Rear Naked Choke


*wXw Live in Hamburg 2013*

1. Sumerian Death Squad (Tommy End & Michael Dante) d. New Devine (Axel Tischer & Ivan Kiev) via Gore von Dante an Kiev
2. SG Qualifier: Jay Skillet d. Chris Brookes via Horizontal Cradle
3. SG Qualifier: Ilja Dragunov d. Robert Schild, Jason Hendrix & Kim Ray via flag shot against Schild
4. LDRS (Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scurll) d. Gargano & Steen via See Ya Later! an Gargano
5. Rules of the Manor: Paul Tracey d. Karsten Beck via Countout
6. Toby Blunt & Hot & Spicy d. Keel Holding (Sasa Keel, Michael Isotov & ???) via Swanton Bomb an ???
7. Bad Bones d. Kevin Steen via Eat my Feet Combination
8. AUTsiders d. SDS & LDRS
- Dreissker d. Dante via Double Stuffed Splash
- Walter d. Zack via cross armbreaker cutback cradle


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

This gonna be good.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*wXw Dead End XIII (01/06)*

wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship - Champion vs. 16 Carat Gold Winner
Axel "Axeman" Tischer (C) (Dresden, D) vs. Tommy End (Amsterdam, NL)

16 Carat Gold 2013 - Bad Bones vs. Shinobu(Full Match)


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*Card update*


*wXw Dead End XIII (01/06)*

wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship - Champion vs. 16 Carat Gold Winner
Axel "Axeman" Tischer (C) (Dresden, D) vs. Tommy End (Amsterdam, NL)

wXw World Tag Team Championship
AUT-siders (C) (Wien, AT) vs. Drake Younger (Indianapolis, USA) & Masashi Takeda (Tokyo, JAP)

Strap Match
Karsten Beck (Wesel, D) vs. "The Lord of the Manor" Paul Tracey (The Manor, IRL)

Sasa Keel (Split, CRO) vs. Toby Blunt (Dinslaken, D)


*CZW 18+ Underground Chapter 6 (02/06)*

Triangle of Ultraviolence Lighttubes & Kenzans Deathmatch
Drake Younger vs. Masashi Takeda 

Toy Story Death Match 
DJ Hyde vs. Clint Margera


*wXw Broken Rulz XIII (06/07)*

World of Sports Rules - Johnny Kidds Final Match in Germany
Johnny Kidd vs. Axel Dieter jr.


*wXw Live in Mannheim 2013 (14/07)*

Champions of Champions (Absolute Andy & Bad Bones) vs. New Divine (Axel "Axeman" Tischer & Ivan Kiev)


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

So when exactly will Johnny Kidd retire? I saw something about it before but it was in German.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

wXw only wrote that he will retire this year.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Cards for this weekend:


*wXw Dead End XIII*


wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship - Champion vs. 16 Carat Gold Winner
Axel "Axeman" Tischer (C) (Dresden, D) vs. Tommy End (Amsterdam, NL)

wXw World Tag Team Championship
AUT-siders (C) (Wien, AT) vs. Drake Younger (Indianapolis, USA) & Masashi Takeda (Tokyo, JAP)

"Bad Bones" John Klinger (Bitburg, D) vs. "Vigilante" Johnny Moss (Egremont, UK)

Strap Match
Karsten Beck (Wesel, D) vs. "The Lord of the Manor" Paul Tracey (The Manor, IRL)

Sasa Keel (Split, CRO) vs. Toby Blunt (Dinslaken, D)

DJ Hyde (Omaha, USA) & Kim Ray (Dortmund, D) vs. Hot & Spicy (Hamburg, D)

wXw Shotgun Championship Qualifier
Jay Skillet (Solingen, D) vs. Vincent Schild (Heiligenstadt, D)

wXw Shotgun Championship Qualifier
Ilja Dragunov (UDSSR) vs. Robert Schild (Heiligenstadt, D)

Four Way Dance - Elimination Rules
Aaron Insane (Nauheim, D) vs. Jason Hendrix (Mülheim, D) vs. Marty Scurll (Cambridge, UK) vs. Michael Dante (Amsterdam, NL)


*CZW 18+ Underground Chapter 6 *


Triangle of Ultraviolence Lighttubes & Kenzans Deathmatch (Last Deathmatch of Drake Younger)
Drake Younger vs. Masashi Takeda

Toy Story Death Match
DJ Hyde vs. Clint Margera

Kendo Sticks & 10.000 Thumtacks Death Match
Jimmy Havoc vs. James Davis

The Wanderes (Jay Skillet & Jason Hendrix) vs. Sumerian Death Squad (Tommy End & Michael Dante)


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw Dead End results



1. Hot & Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) d. DJ Hyde & Kim Ray via Double Enzuigiri an Hyde
2. Shotgun Championship Qualifier, Bracket A: Ilja Dragunov (w/ Svetlana Kalashnikova) d. Robert Schild via Pinfall
3. Sasa Keel d. Toby Blunt via Vijak
4. Shotgun Championship Qualifier, Bracket B: Vincent Schild d. Jay Skillet via Horizontal Cradle
5. Strap Match: Paul Tracey d. Karsten Beck
6. Elimination Match: Aaron Insane d. Marty Scurll & Michael Dante
- Marty Scurll d. Michael Dante via Prawn Hold
- Aaron Insane d. Marty Scurll via Powerslam
7. John Klinger d. Johnny Moss via Shadow Driver
8. wXw World Tag Team Championship: AUTsiders (Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker) d. Masashi Takeda & Drake Younger via Doomsday Device an Younger - 2nd defense
9. wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Tommy End d. Axel Tischer (c) via Dragonslayer


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

FUCK YEAH at that mainevent


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Interesting that they announced AR Fox was coming in considering hes been rejected coming into Europe before..


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: CZW 18+ Underground Chapter 6 results



1. Marty Scurll & Hot & Spicy d. Keel Holding (Sasa Keel, Michael Isotov & Aaron Insane) via Chickenwing Crossface von Scurll an Isotov
2. #1 & #30 für Shortcut to the Top: Toby Blunt d. Bad Bones via Horizontal Cradle
3. Karsten Beck d. Robert Schild via Lariat
4. Shotgun Qualifier: Kim Ray d. Vincent Schild (q) via Jet Kick
5. Wanderers d. Sumerian Death Squad via Frogsplash von Hendrix an Dante
6. Thumbtacks & Kendo Sticks, Falls Count Anywhere: Carnage d. James Davies via cpd-1
7. Toy Story Death Match: DJ Hyde d. Clint Margera via Lariat
8. Triangle of Ultraviolence Death Match: Drake Younger d. Masashi Takeda via Drake's Landing


*wXw Broken Rulz XIII (06/07)*

World of Sports Rules - Johnny Kidds Final Match in Germany
Johnny Kidd vs. Axel Dieter jr.

Shortcut to the Top (30 Man Rumble) - Winner gets a shot at the wXw Unified World Titel


*World Triangle League (03/10 - 06/10/2013)*

Four wrestlers from each company (wXw, BJW & CZW) will be mixed in three groups with four wrestlers in each. The winners of the groups will have a Three Way Match at the last day.

Participants
1. Zack Zabre Jr. (wXw)
2. AR Fox (CZW)
3. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW)


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Daisuke destroying Fox or bust


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

OMG.

I just *HAVE TO* get to that CZW/BJW/wXw WTL in October because that is as close as CZW is ever coming to me. 

But the problem with these is that I can't choose which of these shows to go to. I sure as hell won't have money to go to all of them that's for sure. Tho I could buy the weekend pass with ringside tickets...which only costs about 150€/$195 it seems... WHICH IS CHEAP.

Even bigger problem than money would be the trip to Germany tho, because I'm pretty sure I would have to go alone which I'm not a big fan of. 

This would be the greatest thing ever!!!

Anyone know how long the drive from Berlin to Oberhausen is or how much it costs? What about the hotels in there?


----------



## Dr Gero (Apr 21, 2013)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> OMG.
> 
> I just *HAVE TO* get to that CZW/BJW/wXw WTL in October because that is as close as CZW is ever coming to me.
> 
> ...


Better to get a train to Oberhausen, and cheap hotels range from 25 to 50€ a night, dont expect much but its cheap and you got a bed


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Dr Gero said:


> Better to get a train to Oberhausen, and cheap hotels range from 25 to 50€ a night, dont expect much but its cheap and you got a bed


Bed is pretty much the only thing I need so sounds good. And thanks.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

> Participants
> 1. Zack Zabre Jr. (wXw)
> 2. AR Fox (CZW)
> 3. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW)


*Interested. Please don't lose this interest I have wXw. Hopefully Zack and Daisuke are in the same group as unlikely as that is. Shame the end goal is a 3 way though.*


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see Daisuke live again. Hopefully we get another battle against Walter.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*Update wXw Broken Rulz XIII (06/07)*

Doug Williams vs. Karsten Beck

World of Sports Rules - Johnny Kidds Final Match in Germany
Johnny Kidd vs. Axel Dieter jr.

Shortcut to the Top (30 Man Rumble) - Winner gets a shot at the wXw Unified World Titel

wXw Shotgun Championship Qualifier
Kim Ray vs. Da Mack


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*wXw Broken Rulz XIII (06/07/2013)*

World of Sports Rules - Johnny Kidds Final Match in Germany
Johnny Kidd vs. Axel Dieter jr.

the first ever Shortcut to the Top Match:
30 Men - 1 Winner - wXw Title Shot guaranteed! (No.1: Bad Bones; No. 30: Toby Blunt)

wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship
Tommy End (C) vs. Paul Tracey

Doug Williams vs. Karsten Beck

wXw Shotgun Championship Qualifier
Kim Ray vs. Da Mack

8 Men Tag Team Match
AUT-siders & Keel Holding vs. Wanderers & Gebrüder Schild

wXw Shotgun Championship Qualifier
Ilja Dragunov vs. Maxi Schneider


*wXw Live in Mannheim(17/072013)*

Tag Team Action
Champions of Champions (Absolute Andy & Bad Bones) vs. New Divine (Axel "Axeman" Tischer) & Ivan Kiev

Singles Showdown
Emil Sitoci vs. Michael Kovac

Mannheim Mayhem
Keel Holding vs. The Wanderers

Ladies Match
Carmel Jacobs vs. Melanie Gray

Singles Match
Karsten Beck vs. Toby Blunt

*
wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2013 (17 & 18/08/2013*

- with Los Mexitosos: Ricky Marvin & Super Crazy
- wXw Unified World Wrestling Champion vs. Shortcut to the Top Winner
- two wXw Shotgun Championship Qualification Bouts (17.8.)
- wXw Shotgun Championship Match (18.8.)


*wXw, CZW & BJW: World Triangle League (03-06/10/2013)*

1. Zack Sabre jr. (wXw)
2. AR Fox (CZW)
3. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW)
4. Drake Younger (CZW)
5.-12. tba


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn that World Triangle League is looking so good. Drake, Fox, ZSJ, Sekimoto... :homer 

I just _have to_ see that live in person! But sadly I'll probably just end up not-going because of money.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw Broken Rulz XIII



1. wXw Shotgun Championship Qualifier - Bracket A: Kim Ray d. Da Mack via Jet Kick
2. Wanderers (Jay Skillet & Jason Hendrix) & Gebrüder Schild (Robert Schild & Vincent Schild) d. AUT-siders (Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker) & Keel Holding (Sasa Keel & Aaron Insane) via Crucifix Cradle von Skillet an Dreissker
3. wXw Shotgun Championship Qualifier - Bracket B: Ilja Dragunov (w/ Svetlana Kalashnikova) d. Maxi Schneider via Horizontal Cradle
4. Doug Williams Return Match: Doug Williams d. Karsten Beck via Bombs Away Kneedrop
5. wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Tommy End © d. Paul Tracey via Owari Death Footstomp - 1st defense
6. World of Sports Rules - Johnny Kidd d. Axel Dieter Jr. mit 2-1 falls
7. Shortcut to the Top:

1. Bad Bones
2. Vincent Schild
- Bad Bones eliminiert Vincent Schild
3. Carnage
4. Steve "G-Razor" Murdoch
- Carnage & Bad Bones eliminieren Steve Murdoch
5. Axel Tischer
- Bad Bones eliminiert Carnage
6. Kim Ray
7. Jason Hendrix
8. Lazio Fee
- Axel Tischer eliminiert Lazio Fee
9. Sasa Keel
10. Johnny Rancid
- Jason Hendrix eliminiert Sasa Keel
11. Aaron Insane
- Aaron Insane eliminiert Jason Hendrix
12. Da Mack
13. Jay Skillet
- Jay Skillet eliminiert Aaron Insane
14. Lloyd Pengel
15. Big Van Walter
- Big Van Walter eliminiert Johnny Rancid
- Big Van Walter eliminiert Da Mack
- Big Van Walter eliminiert Kim Ray
- Big Van Walter eliminiert Jay Skillet
- Big Van Walter eliminiert Lloyd Pengel
16. Cash Money Erkan
17. Andrew Patterson (erscheint nicht zum Match)
18. Michael Schenkenberg
- Axel Tischer eliminiert Cash Money Erkan
19. Robert Dreissker
- Robert Dreissker & Big Van Walter eliminieren Axel Tischer
20. Maxi Schneider
- Big Van Walter eliminiert Maxi Schneider & Michael Schenkenberg
21. Farmer Joe
22. Freddy Stahl
- Freddy Stahl eliminiert Farmer Joe
- Freddy Stahl eliminiert Robert Dreissker
- Robert Dreissker betritt erneut den Ring und eliminiert Freddy Stahl
23. Ilja Dragunov
24. Robert Schild
25. Doug Williams
- Robert Schild eliminiert Ilja Dragunov
- Bad Bones eliminiert Robert Schild
26. Michael Dante
27. Axel Dieter Jr.
- Doug Williams eliminiert Michael Dante
28. Tarkan Aslan
- Big Van Walter eliminiert Tarkan Aslan
29. Karsten Beck
- Karsten Beck eliminiert Axel Dieter Jr.
30. Toby Blunt
- Bad Bones eliminiert Doug Williams
- Toby Blunt eliminiert Big Van Walter
- Toby Blunt eliminiert Karsten Beck
- Bad Bones eliminiert Toby Blunt und gewinnt somit das erste Shortcut to the Top Match.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*Update for FAN and the Triangle:*


*wXw FAN Night 1 (17/08)*

wXw Unified World Wrestling Champion vs. Shortcut to the Top Winner
Tommy End (C) vs. Bad Bones

Tag Team Attraction
Los Mexitosos (Ricky Marvin & Super Crazy) vs. New Divine (Ivan Kiev & Axel Tischer)

wXw Shotgun Championship Qualification Bout
Ilja Dragunov vs. Axel Dieter jr.

wXw Shotgun Championship Qualification Bout
Kim Ray vs. Toby Blunt


*wXw FAN Night 2 (18/08)*

World Triangle League Qualifier - Luck of the Draw 6 Men Tag Team Match (Winners will be in the Triangle League):
Axel "Axeman" Tischer, Big van Walter, Freddy Stahl, Karsten Beck, Robert Dreissker and the looser of Bad Bones vs. Tommy End

wXw Shotgun Championship Match
Winner Dragunov/Dieter jr. vs. Winner Ray/Blunt

Emil Sitoci vs. Super Crazy

+ on both days: The Bravado Brothers


*WORLD TRIANGLE LEAGUE (03/10 - 06/10)*

1. Zack Sabre jr.
2. AR Fox
3. Daisuke Sekimoto
4. Drake Younger
5. Yuko Miyamoto
6. winner Tommy End vs. Bad Bones
7.-9. the three winners from the 6 Men Tag Team Match at FAN
10. Jonathan Gresham
11.-12. tba!


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw FAN Night 1 results



wXw Shotgun Championship Qualification Bout: Toby Blunt def. Kim Ray
Karsten Beck def. Da Mack
Freddy Stahl def. Demolition Davies
wXw Shotgun Championship Qualification Bout: Ilja Dragonov def. Axel Dieter jr.
Los Mexitosos (Ricky Marvin & Super Crazy) def. New Devine (Axel Tischer & Ivan Kiew)
Hot&Spicy def. The Bravados
Maxi Schneider def. Michael Schenkenberg
wXw Tag Team Championship: AUT-siders def. Ricky Marvin & Jay Skillet
wXw Unified World Titel: Tommy End besiegt Bad Bones


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Drew Gulak has also been announced for the World Triangle League.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw FAN Night 2 results



Young, Strong & Healthy (Maxi Schneider & Michael Schenkenberg) d. Bravado Brothers (Lancelot & Harlem Bravado)
Kim Ray d. Chris Brookes via Northern Lights Bomb
Sasa Keel d. Ivan Kiev via Vijak.
World Triangle League Qualifier: Big van Walter, Robert Dreissker & Bad Bones d. Axel Tischer, Freddy Stahl & Karsten Beck via Powerbomb von Walter an Beck after 28 minutes.
Hot & Spicy (Axel Dieter jr. & Da Mack) d. Kenbai & Pete Dunne via Cross-Legged Michinoku Driver von Mack an Kenbai.
Emil Sitoci d. Super Crazy per Snapmare Driver
Shotgun-Championship: Ilja Dragunov d. Toby Blunt via Lariat.
wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Tommy End (c) d. Ricky Marvin via German Suplex Hold.


*wXw/CZW/BJW World Triangel League (03/10-06/10)*

1. Zack Sabre jr.
2. AR Fox
3. Daisuke Sekimoto
4. Drake Younger
5. Yuko Miyamoto
6. Kim Ray*
7. Jonathan Gresham
8. Drew Gulak
9. tba! (Wildcard)


Spoiler: FAN



10. Big van Walter
11. "Bad Bones" John Klinger
12. Robert Dreissker


+ 03/10 with Davey Richards
* Tommy End refused to wrestle in the League because he is the current champion. After der 6 Man Qualification Bout Kim Ray made fun of the participants because they have wrestled 28 minutes whereas he has beaten Chris Brooks in three. Therefore, he claimed the free spot. Finally, Big Van Walter demanded that Kim Ray should get the spot and that he should be in his groupe.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

_*wXw, CZW & BJW: World Triangle League (03/10-06/10)*_

Participants:
1. Zack Sabre jr.
2. AR Fox
3. Daisuke Sekimoto
4. Drake Younger
5. Yuko Miyamoto
6. Kim Ray
7. Big van Walter
8. "Bad Bones" John Klinger
9. Robert Dreissker
10. Jonathan Gresham
11. Drew Gulak
12. Ricochet
+ Davey Richards on 03/10

The three groups will be drawn at the upcoming Shotun episodes. Two points for a victory and one for a draw. The timelimit will be 20 minutes. The first three wrestlers will compete at the final in a three way.
---------

Hopefully, we get interesting groups, where the wrestlers don't have the same style and not something like Walter/Daisuke/Bones/Dreissker; Zack/Fox/Ricochet/Gresham & Miyamoto/Drake/Ray/Gulak.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Gulak vs ZSJ pls.

and Ricochet? Daamn.

Thinking of going to the 16 Carat next year, but sadly can't get anybody to go with me.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Not exactly sure what the Triangle League is, but that line-up looks pretty impressive. May check it out, but the wXw fans sometimes annoy me with the constant chanting.

I bought 18+ Underground Chapter 6 during SMV's sale. Definitely looking forward to check that out, if for nothing else than to see Drake's last deathmatch.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

It is simply a tournament between CZW, wXw and BJW where the winner get's a titel shot. He can choose any titel of all three promotions.
@ 18+ Underground: When you don't like our chanting, I think you will like the show. Despite in the very good main event the crowd was very bad which made the show worse than she really was.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Seems odd to stretch it out over three days though considering it's only a 12 guy tournament. Have any full cards been released? Or any non-tournament fly-ins?

The wXw fans chanting goes annoying at times but at least they know when to chant. I don't know if you were there/have seen the footage, but Thumbtack Jack's entrance in his last deathmatch was made so much better by the crowd (Who stayed completely silent. Really added to the feeling of the match)


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

The groups for the Triangle League have been drawn. The results will be announced in the upcoming episode of Shotgun! on wednesday. According to the wXw office the draw was real and not faked. The only constriction was that Kim Ray is in the groupe of Big Van Walter.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

sXeMope said:


> Seems odd to stretch it out over three days though considering it's only a 12 guy tournament. Have any full cards been released? Or any non-tournament fly-ins?
> 
> The wXw fans chanting goes annoying at times but at least they know when to chant. I don't know if you were there/have seen the footage, but Thumbtack Jack's entrance in his last deathmatch was made so much better by the crowd (Who stayed completely silent. Really added to the feeling of the match)


The pretty much always do a 3 Day Thing which is why there doing it again. If you hit up wXws site you can usually pick them up as set which is pretty cool.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

But this time we have four days (3rd-6th october) like in 2011. Tournament will be on the first three days. The final three way and other matches on the fourth.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

smitlick said:


> The pretty much always do a 3 Day Thing which is why there doing it again. If you hit up wXws site you can usually pick them up as set which is pretty cool.


Three/Four days seems like an awful lot for a 12 man tournament though. Seems like the shows would contain more non-tournament matches than anything. I feel like they could have done it in 2 and used the other two days for a TOUV or joint shows.

I'll stick with SMV. I've heard horrible things about the German postal system. I actually ordered Thumbtack Jack's Cutting Deep and Crimson Mask DVDs last October and I've yet to receive them. Apparently they were even re-sent. Or maybe I was just ripped off although I doubt it because they were always responsive when I asked about it.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*Blocks for World Triangle League*

*Block A*
Drew Gulak
AR Fox
Zack Zabre jr.
Ricochet

*Block B*
Bad Bones John Klinger
Yuko Miyamoto
Robert Dreissker
Jonathan Gresham

*Block C*
Kim Ray 
Big Van Walter
Daisuke Sekimoto
Drake Younger


With Zack/Ricochet, Fox/Ricochet and Walter/Daisuke, I think I'm satisfied with the outcome. Zack should win groupe A. Groupe B is very open. Maybe they give Dreissker the push. Anything other than Walter or Daisuke winning groupe C would be a joke. Hope Kim Ray get's the beating of his life. Overall I think a wXw wrestler will win, because wXw hasn't won a Triangle show yet. I can imagine a surprising victory by Dreissker, who challenges Daisuke for the Strong BJ Titel afterwards.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Cards for the Triangle League are out:

Thursday
- Special Attraction: DAVEY RICHARDS
- AR Fox vs. Zack Sabre jr. (World Triangle League Gruppe A)
- Drew Gulak vs. Ricochet (World Triangle League Gruppe A)
- "Bad Bones" John Klinger vs. Yuki Miyamoto (World Triangle League Gruppe B)
- Jonathan Gresham vs. Robert Dreissker (World Triangle League Gruppe B)
- Big van Walter vs. Drake Younger (World Triangle League Gruppe C)
- Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Kim Ray (World Triangle League Gruppe C)
- HATEs fuckin' Birthday Party, CZW Rules: HATE, Madman Pondo & Crazy Mary Dobson vs. DJ Hyde, Karsten Beck & Sasa Keel

Friday
- AR Fox vs. Ricochet (World Triangle League Gruppe A)
- Drew Gulak vs. Zack Sabre jr. (World Triangle League Gruppe A)
- "Bad Bones" John Klinger vs. Robert Dreissker (World Triangle League Gruppe B)
- Jonathan Gresham vs. Yuki Miyamoto (World Triangle League Gruppe B)
- Big van Walter vs. Kim Ray (World Triangle League Gruppe C)
- Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Drake Younger (World Triangle League Gruppe C)
- 2Face vs. Steve Murdoc

Saturday
- AR Fox vs. Drew Gulak (World Triangle League Gruppe A)
- Ricochet vs. Zack Sabre jr. (World Triangle League Gruppe A)
- "Bad Bones" John Klinger vs. Jonathan Gresham (World Triangle League Gruppe B)
- Robert Dreissker vs. Yuki Miyamoto (World Triangle League Gruppe B)
- Big van Walter vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (World Triangle League Gruppe C)
- Drake Younger vs. Kim Ray (World Triangle League Gruppe C)

Sunday
- World Triangle League Final: Sieger Gruppe A vs. Sieger Gruppe B vs. Sieger Gruppe C
- TLC Match 

20 minute time limit for each match. Winner will get 3 points, 1 point in case of a draw.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Sabre's matches look insane.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw World Triangle results



Night 1

1. OTC (Bad Bones & Carnage) d. Gebrüder Schild (Robert & Vincent) via cpd-1 von Carnage an Vincent
2. WTL Block A: Drew Gulak (3) d. Ricochet (0) via University Stretch
3. WTL Block C: Big Van Walter (3) d. Drake Younger (0) via Half Boston Crab
4. WTL Block B: Jonathan Gresham (3) d. Robert Dreissker (0) via Shooting Star Press
5. Davey Richards & Freddy Stahl d. Axel Dieter Jr. & Toby Blunt via DR Driver von Davey an Axel Dieter
6. WTL Block C: Daisuke Sekimoto (3) d. Kim Ray (0) via German Suplex Hold
7. WTL Block A: AR Fox (3) d. Zack Sabre Jr. (0) via Arabian Fly
8. HATE's Fuckin' Birthday: DJ Hyde, Karsten Beck, Sasa Keel & Aaron Insane d. HATE, Mad Man Pondo, Mary Dobson & Chris Rush via Vijak von Keel an Dobson

Night 2
1. WTL Block B: Yuko Miyamoto (3) d. Jonathan Gresham (3) via La Magistral
2. 2Face d. Steve Murdoc via Lariat
3. WTL Block B: Bad Bones (3) d. Robert Dreissker (0) via Coast to Coast
4. Davey Richards d. Freddy Stahl via Ankle Lock
5. DJ Hyde, Karsten Beck & Ilja Dragunov d. Axel Dieter Jr., Robert Schild & Vincent Schild via Lariat von DJ an Robert
6. WTL Block C: Daisuke Sekimoto (6) d. Drake Younger (0) via German Suplex Hold
7. WTL Block C: Big Van Walter (6) d. Kim Ray (0) via Powerbomb
8. WTL Block A: Zack Sabre Jr. (3) d. Drew Gulak (3) via Brookside Closing Hold
9. WTL Block B: Bad Bones (6) d. Yuko Miyamoto (3) via Shadow Driver
10. WTL Block A: Ricochet (3) d. AR Fox (3) via 630° Splash

Groups
Groupe A:
1. Zack Sabre Jr. (3)
-. Ricochet (3)
-. AR Fox (3)
-. Drew Gulak (3)

Groupe B:
1. Bad Bones (6)
2. Yuko Miyamoto (3)
-. Jonathan Gresham (3)
4. Robert Dreissker (0)

Groupe C:
1. Daisuke Sekimoto (6)
-. Big Van Walter (6)
3. Drake Younger (0)
-. Kim Ray (0)

Matches today:
- AR Fox vs. Drew Gulak (World Triangle League Gruppe A)
- Ricochet vs. Zack Sabre jr. (World Triangle League Gruppe A)
- "Bad Bones" John Klinger vs. Jonathan Gresham (World Triangle League Gruppe B)
- Robert Dreissker vs. Yuki Miyamoto (World Triangle League Gruppe B)
- Big van Walter vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (World Triangle League Gruppe C)
- Drake Younger vs. Kim Ray (World Triangle League Gruppe C)
-Shotgun Championship
Ilja Dragunov (c) vs. Carnage


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler: wXw World Triangle results



Night 3

1. WTL Block A: Drew Gulak (6) d. AR Fox (3) via University Stretch
2. WTL Block B: Robert Dreissker (3) d. Yuko Miyamoto (3) via Vader Bomb
3. Sumerian Death Squad (Tommy End & Michael Dante) d. DJ Hyde & Karsten Beck sowie Freddy Stahl & Axel Dieter Jr. via Modified Powerbomb von End an Dieter
4. CZW Rules: Freddy Stahl d. DJ Hyde via Powerbomb durch einen Tisch
5. WTL Block A: Zack Sabre Jr. (6) d. Ricochet (3) via Brookside Closing Hold
6. wXw Shotgun Championship: Ilja Dragunov (c) d. Carnage via DQ
7. WTL Block C: Drake Younger (3) d. Kim Ray (0) via Drake's Landing
8. WTL Block B: Jonathan Gresham (6) d. Bad Bones (6) via Shooting Star Press
9. WTL Block C: Big Van Walter vs Daisuke Sekimoto - Time Limit Draw
9a. WTL Block C, Decision Match: Daisuke Sekimoto (9) d. Big Van Walter (6) via Sasori-Gatame


Night 4

1. wXw World Tag Team Championship: AUTsiders (Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker) d. DJ Hyde & Karsten Beck via Diving Headbutt von Dreissker an Beck
2. 2Face d. Robert Schild via Straightjacket Piledriver
3. Keel Holding (Sasa Keel & Aaron Insane) d. Young, Strong & Healthy (Maxi Schneider & Michael Schenkenberg) via Vijak von Keel an Schenkenberg
4. Kim Ray d. Axel Dieter Jr. via Jet Kick
5. Tables, Ladders & Chairs: Drake Younger d. Yuko Miyamoto via Drake's Landing
6. wXw Shotgun Championship: Carnage d. Ilja Dragunov (c), Emil Sitoci & Bad Bones via DQ nach Low Blow von Svetlana Kalashnikova
7. CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Drew Gulak (c) d. Freddy Stahl via University Stretch
8. Sumerian slightly (Tommy End & Michael Dante) d. Ricochet & AR Fox via Martial Law Powerbomb und Pin von End an Fox
9. World Triangle League Finals: Daisuke Sekimoto d. Zack Sabre Jr. & Jonathan Gresham via German Suplex Hold an Gresham


Great weekend. Day 2 & 3 were really good, day 3 only slightly worse and Day 4 was also good. Best matches were Walter/Daisuke, Death Squad vs. Fox/Ricochet, the final and Ricochet/Fox.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

wXw has announced the first participant for 16 Carat Gold 2014: Adam Cole.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

2nd participant fo 16 Carat Gold 2014: Trent? (a.k.a. Trent Barreta)


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Good start to the 16 Carat!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Third participant for 16 Carat Gold 2014: Johnny Gargano. 

Holy crap if they keep announcing these names, I'm gonna have to get there somehow.


----------



## TRIII (Jan 1, 2014)

After reading on this forum for over a year, I finally desiced to create an account. So I hope I have a great time here and since I`m from Germany I thought the first thing I do is update the lineup for the 2014 16 Carat:

1. Adam Cole
2. Trent Barreta
3. Johnny Gargano
4. "Bad Bones" John Klinger
5. KUSHIDA
6. Freddy Stahl
7. Tommaso Ciampa
8. Winner Road to 16 Carat Tournament (Steinheim): Axel Dieter jr., Da Mack, Ilja Dragunov, ???
9. Winner Road to 16 Carat Tournament (Paderborn): Karsten Beck, Maxi Schneider, Michael Schenkenberg, Sha Samuels
10. Winner Road to 16 Carat Tournament (Mannheim): Absolute Andy, Mike Schwarz, Robert Dreissker, Toby Blunt

Also just announced for the wXw SUPERSTARS of WRESTLING event on April 26: Terry Funk as a Special Guest

Also announced for this event are:

Big Van Vader
Chris Masters


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Full lineup for 16 Carat Gold:










If I'd have the money, I'd make the trip just to see Hero, Gargano and Cole.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Any predictions on who will win the qualifying matches?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm going with Kim Ray, Absolute Andy, Jay Skillet, Karsten Beck and Sasa Keel. 

Ricochet is also scheduled to appear on night 1. Hopefully this time around he won't get robbed.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

All I wanna see is Ciampa/Walter and Kawakami knocking the shit out of everyone, especially Gargano and Hero. Hopefully he wins the whole thing.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Full Line-Up for 16 Carat:

1. Adam Cole
2. Trent Barreta
3. Johnny Gargano
4. Sasa Keel
5. "Bad Bones" John Klinger
6. KUSHIDA
7. Karsten Beck
8. Freddy Stahl
9. Tommaso Ciampa
10. Robert Dreissker
11. 2Face
12. Axel "Axeman" Tischer
13. Ricky Marvin
14. Ryuichi Kawakami
15. Big van Walter
16. Chris Hero

Alternate 4-Way: Matt Striker vs. Toby Blunt vs. Aaron Insane vs. Kim Ray

Friday: wXw World Tag Team Championship - Hot & Spicy (Da Mack & Axel Dieter Jr.) (c) vs. Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Really solid line-up that's for sure.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't speak German but they were talking about the 16 Carat event on their TV?/Internet? show. 

A couple of months ago I watched one episode of wXw and wasn't that impressed by it. Kind of shrugged it off. But I watched this one where Klinger took on Demolition Davies. 

I was shocked at how good that match was. Definitely an early nominee for my personal match of the month. 

Didn't think I was gonna like the show because it opened up with a guy in a sweater and tie. Perfectly functional casual attire but for a wrestling show I think you have to put thought into your outfit. I thought this was gonna be some crappy little promotion somewhere, putting a half hearted effort into their product and wondering why they weren't as big as the WWE. 

The promos were better, talking about the 16C event coming up. Again, I don't speak German but the wrestling promo, like love is kind of an international language. LIked some of those guys, disliked others. Then they got to the match. 

First thing I was reminded of right away is how great the European crowds are. Wether you're talking about Scotland, Germany, Scandinavia, the people who show up just seem so much more passionate than in North America. That includes Mexico. I've seen some less than stellar GBC shows where the crowd was fantastic. 

Production wise, I can't say a lot about wXw. Haven't seen a lot. I love their ropes, that's a nice home nation touch. Love the ring. Great colors, good size too. I prefer the smaller rings. Get to see more Van Terminators that way. Haha. 

But having a good sized crowd is the best thing for you in terms of making your product look good. I thought wXw had a good crowd in this match from November. Seats were arranged well too, I think the venue was the perfect size. 

About the match itself, so much of it is wrapped up in je ne sais quoi. I've seen a lot of body slams in my time. It's become somewhat of a basic move. Hell, I've seen a lot of body slams this week ... 

But there was something so cool about Davies's slam of Klinger. The way he lifted him over his head like that? 

Crowd, again, helped. They reacted to everything both wrestler's did. Following up the slam with Hogan esque leg drop? Blocking a running elbow with a shoulder tackle? 

These aren't things I haven't seen before but it just feels like there's some magic in that building. With this one match that I've seen anyway. 

For Klinger's part I loved seeing those running elbows and the bicycle kick that followed. Love bike kicks. Don't see them enough. 

Cross body was beautiful. 

Loved the way his Death Valley Driver psyched out the announcer, who thought he was going for a fireman carry. Never in a million years did that dude think Klinger was getting the fat son of a gun up and over his head. 

But be damned if he didn't. 

And then yeah, Van Terminator to the Goddamn nutsuck. That's what wrestling is!

Wrestling is ... you got a guy in a corner, spread eagle ... you jump off the other corner and dropkick his nuts! 

The very definition of pro wrestling right there. 

I'm very surprised. Never really gave much of a chance to this promotion but I'm gonna have to start following it. Just too damn cool.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

The current episode of Shotgun with the finale from 16 Carat 2010 between Walter and Hero:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeWuv1AO7kA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Someone gimme a run down of some of the locals in the 16 Carat. Whose hot and whose NOT? Saw one Dreissker and wasn't feeling him. Beck is a turd. How bout the others?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*4. Sasa Keel - not seen much of
5. "Bad Bones" John Klinger - consistently good
7. Karsten Beck - won't produce a great **** match but he's a lot of fun and important variety here
8. Freddy Stahl - not seen much of
10. Robert Dreissker - haven't seen much recent but I really him as a potentially great fatty. definitely got something
11. 2Face - sucks tbh
12. Axel "Axeman" Tischer - good with the right guy
*


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Axeman and Bones are two I'm familiar with as well as BVW from previous 16 Carat's. Its these youngsters though.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Dreissker and Stahl will be the next big stars in wXw. Keel is great at the mic but needs a really good opponent.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

The first night of the 16 Carat has been realeased on vimeo: http://vimeo.com/ondemand/16caratgold2014 The price of 29,99 $ includes all three nights and the whole other stuff like Q&A and the Wrestler vs. Fans soccer match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Did you go this year? What's worth looking out for from the 3 shows if you did?*


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, I was there. From the first day, I liked especially the two main events and the Tag Titel Match. Same for day two plus the opener. On day three I think the two semi finals (although the 2nd one was used for a storyline) and again the two main events were the best matches.

To sum up I think there was no serious MotYC this year (although some will mention the main event from day two) but plenty of really good wrestling and almost every match was at least good. So it is maybe more for people who are familiar with wXw and want to see a good wrestling tournament than for those who are "only" indy fans and who are looking for the best matches.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

After all important matches are announced, here is an update for "wXw SUPERSTARS OF WRESTLING" on April 26th:


wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Tommy End (C) vs. Harry Smith

AUTsiders ( Big Daddy Walter & Robert Dreissker) & Big Van Vader vs. Keel Holding (Sasa Keel & Kim Ray) & Chris Masters

wXw World Tag Team Championship: Hot & Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack)[C] vs. Reign of Terror (Jon Ryan & Johnny Moss)

"Bad Bones" John Klinger vs. John Morrison

The Piledrivers (Mr. Sha Samuels & Herr Karsten Beck) vs. Shane Douglas & Steve Corino

+ Special Guest: Terry Funk


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Tanahashi coming to wXw in October, to participate in the World Triangle League. kada
Pre-sale started for it as well. First row seats for all 4 days are 129€.



> And that's not all. 4 events + AMBITION 5 live on October 3rd in Oberhausen. Parties, q&a sessions, a flee market and so much more at #WTL


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

Some more infos for the World Triangle League:

Groupe A
- wXw Shotgun Champion Axel "Axeman" Tischer
- CZW World Heavyweight Champion Biff Busick
- Drew Gulak
- Kazuki Hashimoto

Groupe B
- "Bad Bones" John Klinger
- Rich Swann
- CZW Wired Television Champion Shane Strickland
- Toby Blunt

Groupe C
- wXw World Tag Team Champion Axel Dieter Jr.
- Jonathan Gresham
- Karsten Beck
- Zack Sabre Jr.

+ Jushin Liger vs. Tommy End on Friday
+ Big Daddy Walter vs. Tommy End for the wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship on Saturday
+ Absolute Andy vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi on Sunday


+ AMBITION 5 with:
- Axel Dieter Jr (D)
- Drew Gulak (USA)
- Dominic "Carnage" Brackner (D)
- Kazuki Hashimoto (JAP)
- Rico Bushido (NED)
- Robert Schild (D)
- Sasa Keel (CRO)
- Zack Sabre Jr (UK)
- AMBITION Superfight: Axel Tischer vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Okay so World Triangle League looks cool in Block A and B. Hashimoto vs all of them is NUTTY! Block B isn't as strong but looks to have some good stuff with Swann, Strickland, and Bones. Block C has Sabre hoping to power through into some good matches. Ambitions 5 looks like something to watch.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I should really make my way to one of these wXw shows some day. They always seem to be bringing in some good/big independent names, and it's only a couple hour drive.

Hopefully they'll do another Tournament of Death or Gorefest in Germany again soon.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

I really need to find some time to go to one of these shows. Haven't been to wXw for a really long time.


----------



## Stardust Genius (Apr 4, 2012)

*Results Night 1*

World Triangle Tournament Block B: Shane Strickland [3] def. Rich Swann [0]
World Triangle Tournament Block B: John Klinger [3] def. Toby Blunt [0]
World Triangle Tournament Block A: Axel Tischer [3] def. Kazuki Hashimoto [0]
DJ Hyde def. Chris Brookes
World Triangle Tournament Block C: Jonathan Gresham [1] vs. Zack Sabre Jr. [1] - Time Limit Draw 
World Triangle Tournament Block C: Karsten Beck [3] def. Axel Dieter Jr. [0]
World Triangle Tournament Block A: Biff Busick [1] vs. Drew Gulak [1] - Time Limit Draw 
Tommy End def. Jushin Thunder Liger


*Results Night 2*

World Triangle Tournament Block B: Rich Swann [3] def. Toby Blunt [0]
World Triangle Tournament Block C: Karsten Beck [4] vs. Zack Sabre Jr. [2] - Time Limit Draw 
Melanie Gray def. Kimber Lee
World Triangle Tournament Block A: Biff Busick [4] def. Kazuki Hashimoto [0]
No-DQ: DJ Hyde def. HATE
World Triangle Tournament Block C: Jonathan Gresham [4] def. Axel Dieter Jr. [0]
World Triangle Tournament Block B: John Klinger [6] def. Shane Strickland [3]
World Triangle Tournament Block A: Axel Tischer [6] def. Drew Gulak [1]
AUTsiders (Big Daddy Walter & Robert Dreissker) & Davey Boy Smith Jr. def. Keel Holding (Kim Ray & Sasa Keel) & Tommy End


*Results Night 3*

World Triangle Tournament Block B: Toby Blunt [3] def. Shane Strickland [3]
World Triangle Tournament Block A: Drew Gulak [4] def. Kazuki Hashimoto [0]
World Triangle Tournament Block C: Axel Dieter Jr. [1] vs. Zack Sabre Jr. [3] - Time Limit Draw 
DJ Hyde & Melanie Gray def. Kimber Lee & Mike Schwarz via DQ
World Triangle Tournament Block C: Karsten Beck [7] def. Jonathan Gresham [4]
World Triangle Tournament Block B: Rich Swann [6] def. John Klinger [6]
Chris Brookes def. Kim Ray and Michael Dante and Robert Dreissker
World Triangle Tournament Block A: Biff Busick [7] def. Axel Tischer [6]
wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match: Big Daddy Walter (c) def. Tommy End [2:1]


*Results Night 4*

wXw Shotgun Title Four Way Match: Axel Tischer (c) def. Drew Gulak and John Klinger and Shane Strickland
Kazuki Hashimoto & Zack Sabre Jr. def. Gebrüder Schild (Robert Schild & Vincent Schild)
Keel Holding (Aaron Insane, Kim Ray, Michael Isotov & Sasa Keel) def. AUTsiders (Big Daddy Walter & Robert Dreissker) & Prost Zusammen (Mike Schwarz & Toby Blunt)
DJ Hyde def. Marcel Manka
Eddy Steinblock def. DJ Hyde
CZW-Rules Match: Kimber Lee def. Melanie Gray
wXw World Tag Team Title Match: Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (c) def. Calamari Catch Kings (Chris Brookes & Jonathan Gresham)
Hiroshi Tanahashi def. Absolute Andy
World Triangle Tournament Final Three Way Match: Karsten Beck def. Biff Busick and Rich Swann


*AMBITION 5 Results*

AMBITION 5 Tournament First Round Match: Sasa Keel def. Axel Dieter Jr. 
AMBITION 5 Tournament First Round Match: Dominic "Carnage" Brackner def. Robert Schild 
AMBITION 5 Tournament First Round Match: Rico Bushido def. Kazuki Hashimoto 
AMBITION 5 Tournament First Round Match: Zack Sabre Jr. def. Drew Gulak 
AMBITION 5 Tournament Semi Final Match: Sasa Keel def. Zack Sabre Jr. 
AMBITION 5 Tournament Semi Final Match: Rico Bushido def. Dominic "Carnage" Brackner 
AMBITION Superfight: Davey Boy Smith Jr. def. Axel Tischer 
AMBITION 5 Tournament Final Match: Sasa Keel def. Rico Bushido


----------

